# FENUGREEK IS THE BUSINESS...GREAT SLIP/STOPS SHEDDING/CHEAP



## cocomama (Aug 5, 2013)

Over the years I have been constantly simplifying my natural hair regimen. I also have completely gotten my PJism under control by using mostly natural ingredients.

Weekly, I take about 2-3 tablespoons of Fenugreek and mixed it with 3-5 cups of boiling water. I make a paste that's similiar to mash potatoes. Just apply the water a little at a time until you get the desired consistency. Then allow the mixture to sit over night until a mucilage forms in the paste. This mucilage makes the hair have super slip. I add a tablespoon of cold pressed coconut oil to the mixture after the mucilage had formed. 


 Next, I apply the Fenugreek paste to dry unwashed or washed hair ...then cover my hair with a plastic bag and leave this paste on my hair  for approximately 1-2 hours. You don't need more than that because you don't want this mixture to dry in your hair. The plastic bag helps with keeping your moisture levels up while deepprepooing.

SIDENOTE: My BFF discovered that if you mixed the Fenugreek paste to a conditioner of your choice it will rinse out much easier. I still applied a conditioner of choice afterwards like normal.



*BOTTOM LINE: *

Fenugreek is the business! Fenugreek promotes growth, eliminates dandruff, treats baldness and moisturizes the hair shaft. To me this mixture is better than tea rinses to completely stop hair fall. I'm also not comfortable with putting caffeine on my scalp since anything we put on our scalp is absorbed into our skin. Plus Fenugreek gives hair great slip to enable detangling with complete ease. The combination of coconut oil and fenugreek made my hair shiny and silky. Do yourself a favor...get your $2.49 together and walk no run to your nearest International store!


UPDATE: Make sure you apply a generous amount of coconut oil or any oil of your choice on the hair shaft before you apply fenugreek. This makes the fenugreek paste rinse out easier!

http://gumbohair.blogspot.com/2013/08/update-new-simple-hair-regimen-august.html


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice review of fenugreek!

I keep passing the powder in the store, always unsure of if its right for me. THink I'll get that 2.49 on next time and add it to my tea regimen.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for this!


----------



## cocomama (Aug 5, 2013)

DarkJoy You won't regret it. I still have my same bag and it's been well over 2 months. It's a 14oz bag

Froreal3 You are welcome! I had to spread the word...I couldn't hold it to myself lol


----------



## danniegirl (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks i actually have some fenugreek  and a bit of marshmallow root at home i was just looking for a recipe for both of them


----------



## cocomama (Aug 5, 2013)

danniegirl I have marshmallow root but have not tried it yet. Could you post a recipe/results when you try it? I would love to know how to used it


----------



## veesweets (Aug 5, 2013)

Edit: Wrong thread ...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 5, 2013)

cocomama, what does it smell like, before I go running to the Indian/Halal grocers?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2013)

I use the Tea(s) for Tea Rinsing.  Probably won't try the Powders.  The Tea works Great (for me).  

I know beauti uses it and may be able to give her review.

MileHighDiva  For me, it smells like a spice from an Indian Restaurant. 

Our Coffee/Tea Challenge is a great way to try/learn new things.


----------



## beauti (Aug 5, 2013)

*Fenugreek is definitely the truth as far as moisture and slip. I've used it as a moisturizing spritz with other teas but I recently tried it with a conditioner over it to mask the pungent smell because fenugreek will have you smelling like an Indian grocery store  and the smell lingers. I wouldn't use it right before leaving the house. *


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 5, 2013)

beauti and IDareT'sHair, has it helped you with shedding?


----------



## IronButterfly (Aug 5, 2013)

I regularly use fenugreek in my henna and hair powder washes.  Makes rinsing out a breeze!


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dang fenugreek does all that. I got a large bag of the power in my stash that I've never used and a box of the tea. Thanks op I'll be trying fenugreek again.

I love the smell of it. It reminds me of curry.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 5, 2013)

I have like 2-1/2 lbs of the seeds. You're right it is cheap!  I ground some into a powder. Im gonna brew some tonight to make a cowash


----------



## cocomama (Aug 5, 2013)

MileHighDiva smells like indian curryMixed with a conditioner, will filter out the smell a little. I suggest doing it when you don't have to go anywhere for a while. It's worth it plus it makes a shine like no other. I will try to take pics this week.


----------



## cocomama (Aug 5, 2013)

IronButterfly  THANKS FOR THE INFO!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 5, 2013)

cocomama, I'm looking forward to the pics!


----------



## beauti (Aug 5, 2013)

*MileHighDiva I don't shed out of the norm so I couldn't say but there's definitely noticeable strength to my hair strands when I use it on the regular. I'm not always consistent with fenugreek but I never stray too far.*


----------



## beauti (Aug 5, 2013)

Dp.............


----------



## beauti (Aug 5, 2013)

Dp.........


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes I love fenugreek in my Ayurveda mixes especially my henna.

I also like to make a flax seed spritz and add fenugreek to it. It smells like maple syrup to me.  If I'm not mistaken its also used to aid in increasing milk for nursing moms


----------



## Osha (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep, it's commonly used in india to wash hair. I use the powder along with indian and non indian powders. Love it.


----------



## Lita (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes,it's really good..I have used the powder & boiled the seeds,with great results...If you mix it with a thick conditioner,makes a great Deep moisture treatment...Your hair will be super,super moisturized..

*I like mixing stuff...lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cocomama (Aug 6, 2013)

Lita  I will try it this time and report back. I like mixing stuff as well

Osha thanks for the shampoo info.

shawnyblazes Yes it is used to increase milk supply as well.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I use the Tea(s) for Tea Rinsing.  Probably won't try the Powders.  The Tea works Great (for me).
> 
> I know beauti uses it and may be able to give her review.
> 
> ...



Same here I add it to my tea brew I love it as I find it gives my hair a silky/slick feel  love fenugreek!


----------



## gn1g (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a huge container of 99.8% aloe vera juice and wonder if I can mix it with the fenugreek?  I need to do something with the AVJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

@MileHighDiva

I was using it for Slip & Strength. Not shedding. 

If/when I have shedding issues, I use Black Tea and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. 

And at the very least, Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 6, 2013)

gn1g said:


> I have a huge container of 99.8% aloe vera juice and wonder if I can mix it with the fenugreek?  I need to do something with the AVJ



This is what I do when I'm being lazy.

Usually I simmer flaxseeds in aloe and then the last 5 minutes I turn the heat off and let the fenugreek steep on the stove. Sometimes I sieve it, sometimes I dont.


----------



## cocomama (Aug 6, 2013)

The powder decreased shedding for me big time. It's been a couple of months same results for me, BFF and her 3 daughters lol


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just realized my shampoo has fenugreek in it, so if you don't want to play mixtress or find the scent of it offensive you can give this a try.

It's called EO Chamomile and Honey shampoo. I regularly use EO shampoos and like them. Here's the ingredients.

Purified Water, Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine, Vegetable Glycerin, Sodium Coco-Sulfate, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate & Sodium Lauroamphoacetate & Sodium Methyl Cocoyl Taurate, Sodium Myristoyl Sarcosinate, Caprylyl/Capryl Glucoside, Panthenol, Hibiscus (Rosa Sinensis) Extract, Gotu Kola (Centella Asiatica) Extract, Dry Hair Complex [Lime (Citrus Aurantifolia) Fruit Extract, Avocado (Persea Gratissima) Fruit Extract, Fig (Ficus Carica) Fruit Extract, *Fenugreek *(Trigonella Foenum Graecum) Seed Extract], Hydrolyzed Quinoa Protein, EO Organic Herbal Blend [Organic Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis) Leaf, Organic Chamomile (Matricaria Recutita) Flower Extract, Organic Calendula (Calendula Officinalis) Flower Extract, and Organic White Tea (Camelia Sinensis) Leaf Extract], Stearyl Dihydroxypropyldimonium Oligosaccharides, EO Essential Oil Blend [Lavender (Lavandula Officinalis) Essential Oil, Orange (Citrus Aurantium Dulcis) Essential Oil, Chamomile (Anthemis Nobilis) Essential Oil], Honey, Retinyl Palmitate (Vitmain A), Citric Acid, Sodium Phytate, Sodium Chloride, Phenoxyethanol, Benzyl Alcohol, Potassium Sorbate


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Aug 7, 2013)

I take the capsule form to help with lactation but I'll see if I can find the powder. Thanks for the information.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 8, 2013)

I just wanted to share that after reading this thread on Tuesday, I went out and bought some fenugreek powder from my local Indian grocery store (came out to $2.52). Put it on my hair that night and fell asleep with it on (I also added my deep conditioner to it). OMG, yes, fenugreek is really the business!! I rinsed it out the next morning and my hair was super soft and moisturized, I had super slip, and I couldn't keep my hands out of my head   I also noticed that it made my hands super soft as well. I may be using this on my skin too 

Thanks so much for sharing, OP! This will be a regular part of my regimen.


----------



## Lita (Aug 8, 2013)

cocomama said:


> The powder decreased shedding for me big time. It's been a couple of months same results for me, BFF and her 3 daughters lol



cocomama Hi! You can also make a nice facial mask with it..Skin is left feeling moisturize & soft...I love,love it with everything..

*Mixes well with egg powder/for face & hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cocomama (Aug 8, 2013)

TraciChanel  I'm so happy it worked for you!!!! Mixing it with conditioner makes it a lot easier to rinse out too

Lita Thanks for this recipe. I will try it this weekend 

I love cheap ingredients that make our hair and skin look fabulous:sweet:


----------



## Lita (Aug 9, 2013)

cocomama said:


> TraciChanel  I'm so happy it worked for you!!!! Mixing it with conditioner makes it a lot easier to rinse out too
> 
> Lita Thanks for this recipe. I will try it this weekend
> 
> I love cheap ingredients that make our hair and skin look fabulous:sweet:



cocomama Your Welcome..Please keep us posted with a review..

*My mix is like thick creamy pancake batter..No drippies..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2013)

I see some are saying it gives moisture while others say strength. Teas that strengthen (example: black tea) are not healthy for my hair. I understand hair will respond differently to the same product but as a general rule, is Fenugreek moisturizing or strengthening based on its attributes?


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 9, 2013)

I drink fenugreek tea daily. I am going to try this on my hair this week.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I see some are saying it gives moisture while others say strength. Teas that strengthen (example: black tea) are not healthy for my hair. I understand hair will respond differently to the same product but as a general rule, is Fenugreek moisturizing or strengthening based on its attributes?


 
divachyk I would say that it's moisturizing but the slip of it, almost gives a feel of silica, in my opinion at least.


----------



## Hairology (Aug 9, 2013)

Cocomama thanks for posting this tip. I made a conditioner with the powder and it was great!


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm still in love with the fenugreek. I've noticed since I've been using it, people tell me I smell like maple syrup (my hair, anyway) . Anybody else experience this??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Aug 16, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> I'm still in love with the fenugreek. I've noticed since I've been using it, people tell me I smell like maple syrup (my hair, anyway) . Anybody else experience this??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



TraciChanel Hi! Yes,at first but I begin using rose water,hibiscus mixed with con & use a scented leave-in...It took care of that.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Aug 16, 2013)

I went to a Carib market this week and they didn't have it.


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 16, 2013)

i cant wait to try this, I live for SLIP!! yummy..


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to buy some of the powder today, there is an Indian grocer the next city away.

IDareT'sHair -Where do you purchase your fenugreek tea?


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 16, 2013)

Lita said:


> TraciChanel Hi! Yes,at first but I begin using rose water,hibiscus mixed with con & use a scented leave-in...It took care of that.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks Lita! I'm going to try that mix the next time.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## gn1g (Aug 16, 2013)

I tried it and liked it, Fenugreek is also good for chapped skin and cellulite!


----------



## Tene (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, I've used fenugreek as a tea for certain things but never thought to use it in my hair. I'll have to stop by the health store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

@yaya24

http://www.vitacost.com/alvita-caffeine-free-fenugreek-seed-tea


Ms. Ya! I buy Alvita Teas for Tea Rinsing from Vitacost. 

Although I've seen Alvita Brand at my local Health Food Store. But it's usually something I don't want.

At Vitacost I can get a bunch of other stuff and they often have B1 G1 Free on the Teas and Flat Rate Shipping for $4.99.

Alvita has alot of good Teas for Rinsing.


----------



## cocomama (Aug 16, 2013)

gn1g  Really? I didn't know that...Thanks for letting us know. So do you mix it with water and rub it on the skin?


----------



## cocomama (Aug 16, 2013)

Lita I mixed a little with water and made a facial paste. My skin was  singing So soft...


----------



## Lita (Aug 16, 2013)

cocomama said:


> Lita I mixed a little with water and made a facial paste. My skin was  singing So soft...



cocomama Yea! Yes,love it on my face too..Get a warm glow as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 17, 2013)

I got some fenugreek today.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 17, 2013)

cocomama, I put some in a spray bottle and applied it all over, my skin was nice and supple.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 19, 2013)

Ladies,

I blended a fenugreek paste with oils from some powder I ground a long time ago and let it sit overnight.  I put the rest in the freezer. Its so much like a conditioner!  So much slip and moisture!  WOW!!   When I blended the oil in it became sooo creamy!

I love to use ayurvedic glosses. IDK why I didn't add conditioner to this one :rolls eyes:  will add Tresemme next time.

ETA: I posted pics in the coffee, tea, Ayurvedic thread


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 29, 2013)

@cocomama, @Lita, @mshoneyfly  (and anyone else who can reply).


*Are you ladies only using the mucilage in your conditioner mix?*
*ALSO do you have to let the mixture sit overnight before mixing in other add ins?*

I slept in 3 spoons fenugreek (mixed in hot water) + 2 spoons DC +1 spoon EVOO
last night, and my hair feels WONDERFUL after rinsing this morning.

BUT- 

I have particles of the fenugreek in my hair after multiple rinses. I will cowash again tomorrow to get the rest out

I plan on using fenugreek as a staple, but I need to know where I need to improve my mix.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not only that, it makes a killer tomato sauce lol.  I'm going to try it for that Fall "shed" that is bound to come.


----------



## A856 (Aug 29, 2013)

subscribing....


----------



## NaiyaAi (Aug 29, 2013)

Just bought some fenugreek! This is exactly what I need to add to my homemade conditioner.


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2013)

yaya24 Hi! Yes,I let it sit overnight with add ins,this way all the little pieces rinse right out with no issues...But,you don't have to let it sit,just add in & use..It will be fine..Still great results.

*I mix mine like thick pancake batter..Then add in lit con or some goat milk powder, hibiscus/Irish moss/little oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Frizzyb (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok y'all, 

I have some seeds but no way to grind them. Can I just boil the seeds to get the mucus out? I'm assuming this is much like flax seeds in consistancy, so can I treat it as such and use the same methods to strain?


----------



## Wenbev (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks OP, I'm going to add this along with my tea rinses.  And I agree with the caffeine in the hair, not for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

yaya24  You could always try to strain it through a Strainer to eliminate the seeds.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Lita & IDareT'sHair. Great ideas.

IDareT'sHair - Do you have any recommendations for a strainer?

This is all very new to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

yaya24 

It's a kitchen tool with very tiny/mesh holes that looks like an Ice Cream Scoop.  Naturally Strainers come in various sizes for Kitchen use.

Not sure if Panty Hose or a Tea Ball would work?  It may.  You could put the seeds in a cheesecloth Tea Bag.

I stick with the Pre-Packaged Tea, but noticed sometimes when I left the bags sitting overnight they fell apart and I had seeds all throughout my tea rinse.

I had to strain it to remove the seeds.  Now, I remove the bags after the Tea has Steeped about 8-12 hours.  

I don't allow the bags to sit overnight, because they will fall apart.

Fenugreek is the only Tea that has ever done that on me.  Because of the Mulicage.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 29, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair Thanks!
On Saturday when I use it again, I will only use the mucilage + an oil + conditioner in my DC mix.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 29, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> @cocomama, @Lita, @mshoneyfly  (and anyone else who can reply).
> 
> Are you ladies only using the mucilage in your conditioner mix?
> ALSO do you have to let the mixture sit overnight before mixing in other add ins?
> ...



I followed the steps in the vid posted in another thread. I posted about my 2nd fenugreek dc mix in the coffee tea Ayurvedic thread.  It went much better the second time. 

Even though I ground the seeds, I still let it sit o/n after boiling for a few minutes. Then I poured it all in the blender. It was very watery but the mucilage started to thicken up as soon as I started blending. Then I added my oils and it became more creamy

I tried straining out the mucilage once but it was just a thick gooey mess. The mucilage does not easily separate from the seeds. Thats why its best to put in the blender.


----------



## cocomama (Aug 31, 2013)

mshoneyfly I only use the *powder* fenugreek mixed in the DC. I only have kept it on less than an hour. I have use Fenugreek powder by itself, and added to DC. I felt like mixing it with dc made it rinse out easier...


----------



## Lita (Aug 31, 2013)

The powder is the way to go....Seeds are ok,but I pre the powder...Love the powder mixed with a lite con,goat milk powder,Rhassoul  ..Makes a nice Dc treat..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cocomama (Aug 31, 2013)

Lita I've been doing a separate rhassoul clay mix before...How do you like it mix with your fenugreek mixture?


----------



## Lita (Aug 31, 2013)

cocomama said:


> Lita I've been doing a separate rhassoul clay mix before...How do you like it mix with your fenugreek mixture?



cocomama Hi! I really like it,get nice full bouncy hair..That feels lite..I notice,products take better on my hair when I add or use anything with Rhassoul..ex-leave-in,hair milks & pomades..It really makes a huge difference..little to zero hair shed too.

*My hair responds well to Dc's with Rhassoul,Ayurvedic's etc.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

Ya'll are making me want to try this so bad but I am a little nervous about it. I think I will start small maybe with the Fenugreek tea first.


----------



## Funmiloves (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks OP, I've been eyeing this thread since it started.  I know have a fenugreek paste on my hair


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 31, 2013)

Has anyone had any adverse effects?

Also anyone know if I can just crush my tablets that I already have or just go find more.
Thanks!


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 31, 2013)

nadaa16 said:


> Has anyone had any adverse effects?
> 
> Also anyone know if I can just crush my tablets that I already have or just go find more.
> Thanks!



nadaa16, I've been using it for about 3 1/2 weeks now and I've had no adverse reactions to it. As far as crushing the tablets, personally, I would just go to the Indian market or International market and buy the powder.  It's cheap and it lasts a while. I'm not sure if the consistency of the tablet would be the same, because they usually add fillers to tablets. 

Let us know how it works out for you once you try it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 31, 2013)

cocomama said:


> mshoneyfly I only use the powder fenugreek mixed in the DC. I only have kept it on less than an hour. I have use Fenugreek powder by itself, and added to DC. I felt like mixing it with dc made it rinse out easier...



cocomama
I wish I had some nice finely sifted powder but I still have 1-1/2 lbs of the seeds left   Will def get the powder next time!  Until then I have to let the seeds soak overnight. Its worth the trouble though 

Lita
I just used rhassoul and bentonite as a hair masque for the first time wednesday. My hair loved it!!  Next time I will add some fenugreek paste but I wanted to see what it did on its own first.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 1, 2013)

I added 2 spoons of feugreek powder to boiled water and let it simmer on low heat for 2 minutes then cool before letting in sit overnight with a lid.

The next day (yesterday) I added 3 spoons of Keracare Humecto + 1 spoon EVOO + 1 spoon of cassia. 

Mixed and applied  in sections to freshly shampooed hair.

Slept on the mix overnight & just thoroughly rinsed.

My hair is now air drying in braids with my normal leave ins. Hair is very soft. This round the fenugreek still left a few particles, but MUCH less than the first time.

Fenugreek powder is a winner. I will be using it 1x weekly.


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 1, 2013)

i just bought the fenugreek powder(aka methi) today... can't wait to use it... will mix with my giovanni direct leave-in and some evco for a nice dc


----------



## bgsix (Sep 5, 2013)

This sounds like a winner!!! Thanks op for sharing.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 6, 2013)

bumping for more reviews/uses of fenugreek...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 6, 2013)

There's a youtube video which states fenugreek also restores grey hair to its former color.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 7, 2013)

DDTexlaxed really...now that would be nice! It does seem like my hair is richer and shinier in appearance.


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 8, 2013)

How do u make a spritz with fenugreek?


----------



## kokodiva524 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

Quick questions: Can you add the dry powder to the dc/oil mix? Or is the simmering and sitting overnight necessary to get great results? Also, does this work on permed hair?

TIA


----------



## cocomama (Sep 8, 2013)

McQuay30 i've never spritz with it...but maybe you can with the tea not the powder. If you figure it out please report back

kokodiva524 i've never used just the dry powder in a dc mix. i soak it over night so the mucus can build up in the paste. this is what makes that slip...
i think that it would work in permed hair... but maybe someone with permed hair will chime in soon...


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

Texturized avid fenugreek user here!!

kokodiva524 All the Ayurvedic powders are awesome on relaxed hair. cocomama is right. You have to soak the seeds overnight to release mucilage.  For powder, it may work after soaking in boiling hot water just a few hours.  You just have to keep checking by rubbing some between your fingers to see if its slippery yet 

 I have some in the freezer thats already been soaked and blended. When I take it out I just need to thaw, put in blender and add the oil. Will prob add conditioner this time too.

McQuay30
If you have the powder, you can just treat it like a tea. Put some in a coffee filter, put on a rubber band to seal, boil water like you are making tea, put your tea bag in, let it steep a while, squeeze the tea bag and pour this liquid in your spray bottle. Add w/e else you want in there and spritz away!!


----------



## KinkyRN (Sep 8, 2013)

I may have missed it in the thread but is fenugreek a protein or act as one? I am protein sensitive and want to try it,


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly, thanks will try. I boiled my powder and the mucus formed fairly quickly, soooo slippery, have anyone notice if the fenugreek mucus have weight with it?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 8, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> mshoneyfly, thanks will try. I boiled my powder and the mucus formed fairly quickly, soooo slippery, have anyone notice if the fenugreek mucus have weight with it?



Yeah, when you slather it on your hair, it will feel weighted down; heavy; its like mud. Esp some of the other powders like henna, shikakai, amla and such. It will go away once you rinse it out. 

Are you gonna put it in the blender McQuay30??  This will make the paste start to get creamy


----------



## McQuay30 (Sep 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly, i used a hand mixer and it turned out very creamy n heavy, thinking abt using it with flaxseed for a heavy gel to elongate my curl, along with marshmallow root.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2013)

Is the moisture lasting throughout the week or only felt on wash day?




KinkyRN said:


> I may have missed it in the thread but is fenugreek a protein or act as one? I am protein sensitive and want to try it,


 
KinkyRN I asked the below question & was given the below response. I too am protein sensitive.



divachyk said:


> I see some are saying it gives moisture while others say strength. Teas that strengthen (example: black tea) are not healthy for my hair. I understand hair will respond differently to the same product but as a general rule, is Fenugreek moisturizing or strengthening based on its attributes?


 


Nix08 said:


> @divachyk I would say that it's moisturizing but the slip of it, almost gives a feel of silica, in my opinion at least.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 9, 2013)

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/spices-and-herbs/189/2

Here is a link for fenugreek seeds...it has 3 g of protein in 1 tablespoon of fenugreek seeds.


----------



## junipertree (Sep 10, 2013)

This is the first new thing I've tried for my hair in a long time......and it works! Excellent slip and moisture. At the same time it strengthened my hair. 

I made a paste with the powder and added it to AO Honeysuckle. 4 days later my hair still feels soft and I barely need to put any product in it. No frizz. Just spritzing some water in the morning and that's it.

Love, love, love this and will do it weekly from now on. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 10, 2013)

I wanna buy the powder straight up but going to be spending like 7 dollars off Amazon


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2013)

cocomama said:


> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/spices-and-herbs/189/2
> 
> Here is a link for fenugreek seeds...it has 3 g of protein in 1 tablespoon of fenugreek seeds.


 
Thank you for pointing that out @cocomama. I was raving about loving avocado oil and was thinking of giving raw avocados a try. Someone advised againt it because avocados have 3g protein and can feel like a protein treatment whereas avocado oil has 0g protein, thus the reason my protein sensitive hair loves it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Thank you for pointing that out @cocomama. I was raving about loving avocado oil and was thinking of giving raw avocados a try. Someone advised againt it because avocados have 3g protein and can feel like a protein treatment whereas avocado oil has 0g protein, thus the reason my protein sensitive hair loves it.



Yah the actual avocado masque makes my hair dry but it strengthens it


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 10, 2013)

I was at an international market today, and for the life of me couldn't remember the name  *FENUGREEK* and my phone was dead!

What section would I find it in?Spice? Tea? Grain?

 Does it have another "foreign" name?


----------



## cocomama (Sep 10, 2013)

junipertree I'm so happy it work for you!!! I'm in love with fenugreek too

Lilmama1011 how much do you get for $7.00?

divachyk no problem.

CurliDiva I found it around the other bag spices...I must admit the store had so much stuff on the aisles that I had to ask where it was located.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 10, 2013)

cocomama said:


> junipertree I'm so happy it work for you!!! I'm in love with fenugreek too
> 
> Lilmama1011 how much do you get for $7.00?
> 
> ...



7 oz cocomama


----------



## cocomama (Sep 10, 2013)

Lilmama1011  My bag was $2.49 for 14 oz. I wish I knew a cheaper vendor online.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 10, 2013)

CurliDiva said:


> I was at an international market today, and for the life of me couldn't remember the name  FENUGREEK and my phone was dead!
> 
> What section would I find it in?Spice? Tea? Grain?
> 
> Does it have another "foreign" name?



Curldiva
The other name for it is methi


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 10, 2013)

My Sage Spice

http://www.myspicesage.com/fenugreek-powder-p-122.html?cPath=1_49

Fenugreek Powder 
1 oz = $3  
5lbs = $25 (savings of 90%)
and all sizes in between.  

FREE SHIPPING OVER $10 (limited time offer)

I bought 5lbs of Fenugreek powder nearly 3 years ago and still have oodles of it left.  Double bagged so it stays fresh.  hth


----------



## Jas123 (Sep 10, 2013)

today i used the "juice" i got from soaking the seeds overnight in water... i mixed the juice with my conditioner and some evco and dc'ed under the heating cap... my detangling session was soooo much easier... this is a keeper... i still have a good amount of shedded hairs but i chalk that up to only combing out my hair 1x a week so on wash day a weeks worth of shedded hairs come out
i have both the powder and seeds... they're very cheap... each bag is 14oz for $1 and some change... i'm from chgo so all the int'l markets always have an indo-paki section because we have a large indian-pakastani population

eta: i'm texlaxed and haven't had a relaxer in over 2mos... so you can imagine all the textures i'm currently dealing with
if & when i transition this will make it so much easier


----------



## cocomama (Sep 12, 2013)

Jas123 Wow that beats my $2.49 price I think fenugreek will be a big help during your transitioning if/when you start.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 20, 2013)

yaya24
UPDATE: Make sure you apply a generous amount of coconut oil or any oil of your choice on the hair shaft before you apply fenugreek. This makes the fenugreek paste rinse out easier!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

Using KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil in Warm Vanilla (scent).  Absolutely wonderful.  Lightweight goodness.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunday's are my fenugreek paste days  I add hibiscus and rose powder to my mix for extra umph 
You ladies should join us in the tea/coffee/ACV/ayurveda thread....lots of fun mixes which include fenugreek


----------



## Jewell (Sep 20, 2013)

I learned about fenugreek years ago from an Indian lady who was my neighbor, but I never used it on my hair. I have, however, taken it orally for years now. I might try it on my hair...the mucilage from the seeds is excellent for slip, shine, and hair protection. The scent reminds me of curry powder so I will add EO's to tone it down.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 20, 2013)

Ladies!!
I forgot to tell you that Ive putting a paste of just fenu and water on my breasts   supposed to make them bigger and firmer 

I only did it for three days last week and I can tell the diff!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Wenbev (Sep 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ladies!!
> I forgot to tell you that Ive putting a paste of just fenu and water on my breasts   supposed to make them bigger and firmer
> 
> I only did it for three days last week and I can tell the diff!!
> ...



Where did you hear about that!?


----------



## Jewell (Sep 20, 2013)

Not related to hair, but Fenugreek is WELL KNOWN to increase breast size, and really helps "bring in milk" for breastfeeding mothers. I can attest that it works for both. I have taken it in oral capsule form (gelatin cap filled with fenugreek powder) the last 2-3 years. It increased my breast size by 1 cup but I have not always measured...and for a while I was taking maca root too. I began taking both for the health benefits, and because I consume a lot of protein, and fenugreek is excellent for stomach indigestion...which I sometimes get after a heavy protein meal. I figured I'd take both for health, and if it boosts the girls, cool!

About 3 months before I had my son, I made sure to take extra fenugreek (3 caps instead of 2 per day), and immediately after birth I had a really good supply of milk. Fenugreek is in those "Mother's Milk" tea blends that moms drink to encourage letdown and to increase milk supply. Im a good size up top for my body size, but I always wanted a bit more without surgery...fenugreek and maca root help.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ladies!!
> I forgot to tell you that Ive putting a paste of just fenu and water on my breasts   supposed to make them bigger and firmer
> 
> I only did it for three days last week and I can tell the diff!!
> ...



Oh ya mshoneyfly?  I could do with some enhancement  how do make your paste and how do you store it?

Eta: I've read that it works..


----------



## cocomama (Sep 20, 2013)

here is a link to a recipe for fenugreek oil...i'm going to try this but with grapeseed oil. then add some coconut oil at the end....i'll report back next week. 

IDareT'sHair does the oil have mucilage in it? slip?

http://www.ehow.com/how_8402107_make-fenugreek-oil.html


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 20, 2013)

I saw it on several web sites. It helps new moms with lactation (sp?). I massage it on then let it drry like a facial masque and rinse off

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

cocomama

Its nice & super lightweight.  Doubtful if it has that.  It's a nice light oil.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/159960000/6x-concentrated-fenugreek-hair-oil-methi?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Ltown (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi ladies, fenugreek tea bag b1g1 at vitacost.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cocomama
> 
> Its nice & super lightweight.  Doubtful if it has that.  It's a nice light oil.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/159960000/6x-concentrated-fenugreek-hair-oil-methi?ref=shop_home_active


People are paying $22 bucks for this stuff? I could make that easily! I need to open an Etsy shop pronto!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2013)

NaiyaAi

She had a 30% Discount for some time.  I think it still might be on?

Um...Yeah..You should.  If you like doing that sort of thing.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> She had a 30% Discount for some time.  I think it still might be on?
> 
> Um...Yeah..You should.  If you like doing that sort of thing.


I love sales! Except my hair hates coconut oil.  The fenugreek might cancel out the dislike, since my hair really loves it, but I'm scared to try. 30% is very tempting, though.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 20, 2013)

Nix08
I used some of the first batch that I soaked o/n and put in the blender. Before adding the coconut oil I put some in the freezer.  When I thawed it out for my hair I used some for my boobs   i left it out and after the third day it molded. I guess I can keep in the fridge and warm it in the bowl in some hot water when Im ready h well:

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 21, 2013)

You all may know this or have posted this but found this online...

Fenugreek, Trigonella foenum-graecum, or Methi,  provides natural proteins for the nourishment and health of hair, stimulates blood flow to the root of the hair, and was used to combat hair loss. Used as a treatment for dandruff, thinning hair, and damaged hair, it is said to preserve hair's natural color and keep hair silky.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 21, 2013)

divachyk yelp...that's why I love it plus it's cheap. I'm going to try a couple of variations this week. I will report back:woohoo:

I'm going to make the oil and try to make a misting fenugreek mix. Fenugreek makes my hair shine like diamonds.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have my mix ready for after tonight's wash.

I added conditioner and oil and will be sleeping in it and rinsing in the morning.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 21, 2013)

Just bought some fenugreek powder. How much powder to how much water for how long, should it be boiled or just let to sit?  ETA just went back and read yaya24 post. I'm mixing now!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 21, 2013)

I wish i had a store nearby. I will be spending 5 dollars for a couple of ounces when y'all getting more for less money


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 21, 2013)

I was a little extra with my mix but it felt awesome going on!  I mixed 2tsp each of fenugreek, marshmallow and slippery elm powder in 3 cups boiling distilled water. Let sit for about an hour with 2 bags black and 2 bags rooibos tea. Took tea bags out and added some honey and sunflower oil. Mixed with my mixer and let sit for another hour. Poured about 1/2 cup AOHSR into about 1 cup of the mix. Blended. Coated my hair heavily with EVCO, detangled and sectioned into 4 quadrants. Applied the mix, baggied and skullied. Waiting about an hour to rinse. My hair felt AWESOME during application!!!!  Can't wait to see how it air dries once I rinse and cowash with VO5 passion fruit smoothie. Will probably bantu knot tonight for church tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Ladies!!
> I forgot to tell you that Ive putting a paste of just fenu and water on my breasts   supposed to make them bigger and firmer
> 
> I only did it for three days last week and I can tell the diff!!
> ...


Say what now?

You telling this to a woman who nursed every 3 hours around the clock for 1.5years? Um.. 

BTW even more OT: If (general) you are nursing, expecting, or planning to nurse but find you have production problems, fenugreek tea is the answer! I had low to no lactation production due to a birth defects. I took fenugreek tea and my poor baby was drowning  like coughing and sputtering. Fenu's got a bunch of holistic uses. Love it.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was researching natural ways to increase thickness now that my beloved Megatek is not the same and i resent OCT. 
In my research on fenugreek(methi), I've heard that weight gain is possible and I'm already 20 lbs up from maca root. 
I get funkiness when i go into Indian and other Asian stores in our city. It's actually the second most segregated urban city in the country. I need to know what exactly to ask for. 
There is an Indian restaurant behind my building and part of the family lives in my building. There is a Korean store around the block. 
What am i saying when i go in: hey yall, got any fenugreek/methi tea/leaves/seeds up in here? Or do you know where i could get some? 
I'm always careful with native expectations of manners to the point of anxiety. My undergrad was in multi cultural communications. I over think things. :/


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't find, and refuse to order online!


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 21, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> I was researching natural ways to increase thickness now that my beloved Megatek is not the same and i resent OCT.
> In my research on fenugreek(methi), I've heard that weight gain is possible and I'm already 20 lbs up from maca root.
> I get funkiness when i go into Indian and other Asian stores in our city. It's actually the second most segregated urban city in the country. I need to know what exactly to ask for.
> There is an Indian restaurant behind my building and part of the family lives in my building. There is a Korean store around the block.
> ...



I just went straight to the seasonings section and found the fenugreek. The seasonings were alphabetized and for some reason, it was not listed under fenugreek, but methi. So...try the seasonings section. If you can't find it, ask for methi. I usually try to find things myself before I ask.  At the store near my house, some of the ladies (but not all) are a bit rude as well.


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 21, 2013)

I went to the very small Indian grocery near my house and all they had were the Fenugreek seeds so I bought the 14 oz bag.

Last night I poured 2 cups of boiling water over 2 tbsp. of the seeds and let sit overnight.  In the morning, I put the water and seed mixture in my Vitamix and blended until smooth.

I applied this to mu dry hair and left it on for about 90 minutes.  I rinsed it out and followed with a conditioner.

Overall, I like it.  My hair is shiny and I think a little curlier from the protein in the Fenugreek.

I will use it again but next time I will blend longer because I have tiny white particles of the seeds that didn't rinse out.

Next time I will drive a little further into the city where there are bigger Indian groceries and buy the powder.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 21, 2013)

biancaelyse I noticed that if I applied oil on my hair shaft first the fenugreek paste rinsed out a lot better.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 22, 2013)

I have two boxes of fenugreek tea bags that have just been sitting. I'm going to stop being lazy and use some in a tea rinse today. I'll let you ladies know how I like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

I Purchased another Fenugreek Hair Oil from KeraVada (ETSY)

I still use the Fenugreek Tea (Vitacost) for Tea Rinsing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

veesweets said:


> I have two boxes of fenugreek tea bags that have just been sitting. I'm going to stop being lazy and use some in a tea rinse today. I'll let you ladies know how I like it



veesweets
I think you're gonna love it!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

cocomama said:


> biancaelyse I noticed that if I applied oil on my hair shaft first the fenugreek paste rinsed out a lot better.


  Also, biancaelyse You could've added an oil of your choice to the mix and then blended some more before applying. It makes it even fluffier!  I've only tried coconut oil but Im excited to try another oil next time.  Then adding some conditioner, avg and honey helps to get all the particles out when you wash.  And I had better results when I used it as a prepoo on damp hair (water spray bottle) then shampooed it out. It was too oily when I just cowashed it out. 

  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Say what now?
> 
> You telling this to a woman who nursed every 3 hours around the clock for 1.5years? Um..
> 
> BTW even more OT: If (general) you are nursing, expecting, or planning to nurse but find you have production problems, fenugreek tea is the answer! I had low to no lactation production due to a birth defects. I took fenugreek tea and my poor baby was drowning  like coughing and sputtering. Fenu's got a bunch of holistic uses. Love it.



DarkJoy, I was in GNC a week ago and asked about Fenugreek and was told exactly that -- helps with lactation production.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> You all may know this or have posted this but found this online...  Fenugreek, Trigonella foenum-graecum, or Methi,  provides natural proteins for the nourishment and health of hair, stimulates blood flow to the root of the hair, and was used to combat hair loss. Used as a treatment for dandruff, thinning hair, and damaged hair, it is said to preserve hair's natural color and keep hair silky.



divachyk
I think I can attest to the "stimulates blood flow" part. For the past month, my scalp feels tingly even in days I havent done anything to my hair!!  Im feeling it right now, esp in the back (hair grows fastest there).

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> divachyk
> I think I can attest to the "stimulates blood flow" part. For the past month, my scalp feels tingly even in days I havent done anything to my hair!!  Im feeling it right now, esp in the back (hair grows fastest there).
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



divachyk I agree with mshoneyfly you really feel a nice tingle with it,also very shiny soft strong hair..So it's worth the purchase or use products that contains Fennugreek..You notice the difference quickly.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2013)

I recently purchased Fungreek & Ginger tea from Vitacost.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Do you used fenugreek tea as a final rinse? Also what's the biggest difference between the tea vs the oil ? I plan on trying both this week and reporting back. If it works well in my hair I will probably alternate the paste, oil and tea rinse as needed.

*SIDENOTE:* I've been researching the vitamins/nutrients in fenugreek and it is high in fiber which thickens the hair shaft. *Ladies I love the fact that we can find a cheap non commercial herb/spice that's will do multiple things for the health of our hair and bodies *Anyway off to do more research...

Oh yeah here is a list of what it can do for our bodies: (I'm pretty sure I will start drinking the tea daily)


*Uses of Fenugreek*

Home Remedy for Balancing Cholesterol
Studies have found people who took 2 ounces (56g) of fenugreek seed each day had significantly (around 14 percent) lower cholesterol levels after 24 weeks, and had lowered their risk of heart attack by more than 25 percent. Therefore, a recommended remedy for lowering cholesterol is to take 2 ounces of seeds throughout the day. The seeds can be sprinkled onto prepared food, or they can be consumed with water if they are in capsule form. 

Treating Diabetes and Lowering Blood Sugar Levels
Studies have shown that participants with type 2 diabetes had significantly lower blood sugar levels after eating fenugreek. Therefore, a recommended home remedy for treating Type 2 diabetes is to consume 500mg of fenugreek twice daily. 

Herbal Cure for Skin Inflammation
Research has shown that Fenugreek is an effective topical treatment for skin problems such as abscesses, boils, burns, eczema, and gout. Therefore, a simple skin inflammation remedy is the following:
Take a spoonful of fenugreek and grind it into a powder.
Mix the ground powder with warm water.
Take a simple piece of clean cloth and soak it into the mixture.
Apply the soaked cloth directly onto the affected skin as a poultice.
Natural Cure for Heartburn and Acid Reflux
Fenugreek seeds contain a lot of mucilage, which helps sooth gastrointestinal inflammation by coating the lining of the stomach and intestine. Therefore, for an effective remedy against heartburn or Acid Reflux, simply sprinkle 1 teaspoon of fenugreek seeds onto your food. Another option is to take one teaspoon of seeds and swallow them with water or juice before any meal. 

Home Remedy for Fever
The Fenugreek herb has been known to help reduce fever when taken with lemon and honey, since it nourishes the body during an illness. Therefore, to treat a fever, simply consume one to two teaspoons of Fenugreek seeds three times a day along with an herbal tea (such as green tea) with a teaspoon of honey and lemon juice. Some health food stores also sell herbal Fenugreek teas, which can be used instead of the green tea. 

Breast Enlargement
Fenugreek is often used in many teas and other products that help balance women's hormones and/or enlarge the breasts. Therefore, a simple home remedy for breast enlargement is to make Fenugreek a part of your regular diet. A common suggestion is to consume up to 3g of Fenugreek per day. 

Remedy to Ease Child Birth for Pregnant Women
Fenugreek stimulates uterine contractions and can be helpful to induce childbirth. However, pregnant women should only use this remedy for inducing labor after consulting with their doctor. 

Remedy to Aid Milk Production in Lactating Women
Fenugreek has been known to increase milk production in lactating women. Research has even shown that milk production can increase by over 500 percent within 24 to 72 hours after consuming this herb. Although it is not known why this happens, researchers speculate that the oil contained in fenugreek seeds plays a role. Therefore, a recommended remedy to increase milk flow is to consume one capsule of fenugreek seed (at least 500mg) three times a day.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 22, 2013)

I found it fascinating that fenugreek powder can create a mucus as well as *eliminate* mucus from our bodies.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Fenugreek
Fenugreek is an herb that helps to expel waste via the lymphatic system. Often given to nursing mothers to increase lactation, it has another benefit in mucus thinning and reduction. Fenugreek is one of the few herbs that has a positive effect on hardened and impacted mucus. It softens this mucus and thins other mucus to allow for easier expulsion from the body. In addition, fenugreek has antiseptic properties and can help to dispel lung and sinus infections. You can prepare it as a tea or eat its seeds



Read more: http://www.ehow.com/way_5427641_herbal-mucus-eliminator.html#ixzz2fe5UYIRO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Tea is Tea.  Oil is Oil.  Not really sure how to answer that? cocomama 

The Oil has a lighter smell.  But it is scented.  

Yes, I use the Fenugreek as a Final Rinse.  I leave it in and apply my leave-In and get under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

I keep forgetting I have the Methi-Set from Hairveda.  So, that's another Fenugreek Product.

I haven't tried it yet.  But I need to.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
I was wondering if they both had the same slip/shine/hair fall properties as the powder lol I'm soaking my tea now I will try it today in my twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

cocomama  Yes.  The same.  

Minus the Mucilage.  Both the Tea & the Oil work Great.  However, if I let my Tea Bags sit in the Tea overnight, the Mucilage is definitely there.  

So, I try not to since I am leaving it in.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I let mine soaked over night so I will use it as a prepoo today. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

@cocomama 

You should be good to go! Enjoy!


----------



## veesweets (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm liking the fenugreek. I let my tea bags steep for a few hours. When I was squeezing the excess water out of the teabag I was honestly a little put off at first by the really slimy (but slippy) feel, it felt so gross  . My hair feels nice today and I noticed a little decreased shedding. Will continue trying it a few more times and might even buy some powder to try a paste


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 23, 2013)

I cowashed my hair again yesterday and finally got all of the little particles out.

My hair looks good and feels strong.  I also noticed that my hair looks darker, which I don't mind.

I also put some of the fenugreek on my face as a mask and it felt amazing after I rinsed.

I look forward to experimenting with the fenugreek more next weekend.

I have a grain blade for my Vitamix for grinding whole grains into flour.  I will try to grind my fenugreek seeds like this to make the powder instead.


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm having a bit of trouble getting the right consistency w/ the fenugreek powder.  When I only add oils to it, it feels too grainy.  If I add cold liquid like tea that I have sitting in the fridge or AVG it gets clumpy.  Should I only add hot water to my mix?


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 23, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble getting the right consistency w/ the fenugreek powder. When I only add oils to it, it feels too grainy. If I add cold liquid like tea that I have sitting in the fridge or AVG it gets clumpy. Should I only add hot water to my mix?


 
I mixed mine in hot water and let it sit overnight.  It was soft and lumpy so I  ran it through the blender to get it very smooth.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 23, 2013)

Dcing again tomorrow with the mix I made Saturday.  I put it in the fridge so it wouldn't go rancid.  I need to warm it before I put it on my hair though.  How are you all warming your leftover mixes?


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 23, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Dcing again tomorrow with the mix I made Saturday.  I put it in the fridge so it wouldn't go rancid.  I need to warm it before I put it on my hair though.  How are you all warming your leftover mixes?



Jobwright, I haven't warmed up my left over mix. I just take it out the fridge, mix it with my conditioner in my hands,  then spread it over my hair. Just did that yesterday


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> Jobwright, I haven't warmed up my left over mix. I just take it out the fridge, mix it with my conditioner in my hands,  then spread it over my hair. Just did that yesterday



This is what I do too (I don't mix it with conditioner), but I just rub it in my hands.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 23, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Dcing again tomorrow with the mix I made Saturday.  I put it in the fridge so it wouldn't go rancid.  I need to warm it before I put it on my hair though.  How are you all warming your leftover mixes?



Jobwright
I thawed my frozen henna by boiling a pot of water, turning off the fire then put the bowl of henna in the water and cover the pot with a top. I did this Sunday night. I also do this with my tea from the fridge. Warmed tea feels sooo good on my scalp. I don't like putting hair stuff in the microwave.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 24, 2013)

I finally got enough gas money to venture to the Indian Bazaar. Yeah. That's sad. I get my hands on$20 and i spend $10 on gas, $5 on Vatika and fenugreek seeds, $1 copay for a prescription, a mouse trap and a huge Payday candy bar. 

I got my priorities right, I tell ya. Lol.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 29, 2013)

Do the seeds have to sit over night? I have them soaking and plan on doing my hair later on so I don't want to wait til tomorrow.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 29, 2013)

Still working on finishing the fenugreek mix I made a week ago.  I love the mix and glad that I have it but next time, I think I will make a little less so it is FRESH and not refrigerated for so long.  Thanks for giving this herb some life on this forum!  It is definitely a keeper.  I will say, I couldn't imagine doing this with the seeds, the powder is waaaaaay easier to manage.  Just sayin for anyone who may have been wondering about the powder.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 30, 2013)

The last 6 weeks I've been on a protective style challenge by keeping my hair in mini or large twist. I took my hair down last week and I can already see a huge difference in the health of my strands. Fenugreek is loaded with  vitamin A (stimulates hair growth) , Vitamin B1( prevents hair loss), Vitamin C (encourages hair growth) , protein (strengthens hair structure)  and fiber ( thickens the hair shaft). My scalp looks extremely healthy...vibrant and full of life. Since our skin is the largest porous organ, I find it quite refreshing that I'm applying something to my scalp that could also be benefiting, not harming my body with it nutrients. After talking to my fellow LHCF's sisters about the wonders of Fenugreek I decided to try other methods and mediums of using it.

In my original post I used fenugreek powder, but since my current style is twists I decided to try a more liquid version to apply during my weekly regimen. Since I don't use heat on my hair, I only will use the below treatments once a week as needed. If you use heat on a daily or weekly basis your hair shaft is aggressively losing protein so your hair will benefit from using the treatments more than once on a weekly bases.

Fenugreek has a "glue like" silica/mucus barrier that attaches itself to the hair shaft. Since this is the case, I recommend prepooing with a oil like coconut oil (since it has been proven to infuse itself into our hair shaft), then rinse the hair to allow the water (nature's true moisturizer) to filled up the hair shaft cup if you will. Finally shampoo as normal then apply the Fenugreek tea mucilage or powder mucilage paste as normal. Both can be added to a conditioner of your choice or by itself. Put a plastic bag on and let it sit for 1-2 hours... rinse or lightly shampoo out like normal, then apply a regular conditioner then a ph balanced leave in conditioner. Finally seal in the moisture with your oil/butter of choice. I use grapeseed oil which is  high in ceremides as well, as a heavy butter like shea or mowrah as a last step. I'm still trying different techniques for sealing...now I'm oil dipping ends/buttering.

The fenugreek tea is a liquid that can be refrigerated to extend the shelf life. After trial and error I found that this worked better as a final rinse on lose hair and a prepoo fenugreek treatment on twist hair right before you wash them.





FENUGREEK TEA: I put 4 tea bags in a bowl of boiling spring water, then allowed it to sit for 24 hours. After 24 hours a mucilage will form inside of the tea bags. I poured the tea into a spray bottle, then opened the Fenugreek tea bag to preserve the mucilage than had form over night.

The Fenugreek Tea tested at a Ph level of 7, so since I was using this as a final on my twist I decided to balance the ph levels to a more acceptable 4.5 -5.5 level. I added a few drops of ACV to lower the tea to a 5. Make sure you do a drop at a time, so you won't drop it down too low. Ask me how I know? If you do make that mistake you can adjust it by adding a pinch of Baking Soda to raise the levels back to a more acceptable level for our curly texture.


PH LEVEL: 7

-------------------------------
FENUGREEK TEA SEEDS: I love the fact that I'm getting two bangs for my buck by using Fenugreek tea bags... a Fenugreek tea rinse and by using the mucilage seed mixture that was inside of the bag as a super slip conditioner. The ph levels of this mixture was a 6, so I added 3 drops of ACV to drop it to a ph level 5.

 I applied this mixture after I wash my hair, then did a heavy rinse or light shampoo afterwards. I noticed that this mix rinsed\shampooed out easier than the fenugreek powder mix. I think since the seed pieces from the tea bag is considerably smaller than the normal bag of fenugreek seeds, yet bigger than the fenugreek powder grains it is more ideal for curlier hair textures to rinse out. The water pressure can push this smaller seed out of our hair texture, where as the fine grains won't budge so easy. Plus the mix was slimier than my powder mix. Just an observation...


PH LEVEL: 6



--------------------------------------


FENUGREEK OIL:  I applied this oil to a pre-oil poo then shampooed...conditioned/style as normal. This oil is infused with protein and a light coat of mucilage.



http://www.gumbohair.com/2013/09/for-love-of-fenugreek-tale-of-three.html


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 30, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!! I did a Fenugreek treatment last night and my hair felt great. I only let the seeds sit about 3 hours in boiling water and then I blended them in the blender with some olive oil to make a paste. I let it sit on my hair about an hour and a half and when I was rinsing it out it my hair felt so silky. Hardly no shedding or breakage.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, you know I'm always behind and a day late and a dollar short. I've lurked & skimmed the posts and see some mention fenugreek is hard to remove from the hair. I will be using tea bags. Do you have any issues rinsing it out when using the tea?


----------



## biancaelyse (Sep 30, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Still working on finishing the fenugreek mix I made a week ago. I love the mix and glad that I have it but next time, I think I will make a little less so it is FRESH and not refrigerated for so long. Thanks for giving this herb some life on this forum! It is definitely a keeper. I will say, I couldn't imagine doing this with the seeds, the powder is waaaaaay easier to manage. Just sayin for anyone who may have been wondering about the powder.


 
I have a 14 oz bag of seeds that I'm sure will last me forever since I mix 1 tbsp of seeds to 1 cup of water.   So far it hasn't been a hassle; it just takes a little more prep time.  I soaked my seeds in hot water for 12-24 hours and then ran the water and seeds through my vitamix until it was very smooth.

I made a large batch so I have frozen what I didn't use and divided the rest in sandwich sized ziplock bags.  I can sit a bag in a cup of warm water and it will thaw in a few minutes.  Very easy.

Compared to henna, it is much less messy and smelly so I really like it.

Also, it makes a great facial mask.  Next time I will mix it with my Bentonite Clay and apply to my face with a dab of manuka honey.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 30, 2013)

I want to get it but seeing the prices yal pay to go to a indian stores and  looking at the price it is to be delivered is making me feel like I'm getting ripped off, I have to map quest to see if anything is near and don't feel like taking that trip. I was hoping Walmart or Target had it


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 30, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I want to get it but seeing the prices yal pay to go to a indian stores and  looking at the price it is to be delivered is making me feel like I'm getting ripped off, I have to map quest to see if anything is near and don't feel like taking that trip. I was hoping Walmart or Target had it



Yea I just went ahead an ordered mine from IHerb. I figured I would save time and gas driving around town trying to find it. I paid close to 8.00 including shipping for a 16 oz bag of the seeds and they are going to last a very long time because I only need maybe one tablespoon every time I use it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Yea I just went ahead an ordered mine from IHerb. I figured I would save time and gas driving around town trying to find it. I paid close to 8.00 including shipping for a 16 oz bag of the seeds and they are going to last a very long time because I only need maybe one tablespoon every time I use it.



And you mix with conditioner? @Frisky


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 30, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> And you mix with conditioner? @Frisky



I have only used it once and I kept it really simple. I soaked the seeds in boiling water for 3 hours or so then I put them in the blender with some olive oil. I had to add a little more water to get a paste but that is it. I thought about using conditioner but I decided on the oil.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 30, 2013)

I am making another mix now.  Decided not to chance it on my old mix.  I used 2 cups of water this time, 3 Rooibos, 2 black tea, 2 tsp each of fenugreek, slippery elm and marshmallow root powders.  In the morning, before I apply it to prepoo'ed hair, I will add honey, sunflower oil, and AOHSR.  Thinking about adding peppermint oil, but not sure yet.  Maybe I will just add the peppermint oil to my sulfur mix so it is applied to my scalp and not my hair.


----------



## Tangie (Sep 30, 2013)

I am going to pick some up this week. Y'all have me do excited to try this. I will report back with the results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2013)

divachyk  No problem with the Tea.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 2, 2013)

When I make my next mix, I will use safflower oil or wheat germ oil instead of coconut. I noticed how these two instantly softened and moistened my hair when sealing or prepooing. The coconut acts more like a protein. That may be too much for my hair along with the natural proteins and minerals from the fenugreek. 

Will update after rinsing my next mix.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 2, 2013)

mshoneyfly I too no longer use coconut oil; it acts like a protein on me.   Last time I used grapeseed oil.


----------



## Sholapie (Oct 2, 2013)

Just tried this today. I bought mine from my local supermarket in the spice isle, I'm sure I could've found it cheaper but hey. I used about a tbs in a cup of boiling water and left it for about 45 mins. The slippery feeling was insane, I added some conditioner to thicken it up and made sure I applied it liberally to my scalp too. 
I cant wait to see the results!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Oct 2, 2013)

Subscribing


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 3, 2013)

Has anyone done a fenugreek mix with cassia included?


----------



## werenumber2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I found the Alvita fenugreek tea at a health food shop. I'm going to open up the tea bag and throw the contents in with the detangling tea blend I already have from Chagrin Valley. Excited to try it.


----------



## Lita (Oct 3, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone done a fenugreek mix with cassia included?



Jobwright Hi! Yes,I have mixed errrthing with everything..lol...Cassia acts like a protein,so up your moisture,if you mix them together..Use more Fennugreek...Your hair will feel strong/soft....Use a cheap con or Detangler as a rinse-out.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jobwright  I also add cassia to my mix.

I have sooooooo many pounds of cassia sitting at my house, and I find that mixing it into my DC mix with fenugreek makes my hair feel very balanced.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> fenugreek butter...that sounds interesting, share your results and mix PLEASE




What I decided to do was to melt the butters I wanted to use over a double boiler (big pot filledl halfway with water, brought to a boil, then lowered to simmer, then placed a big glass bowl on top of the pot to gently heat and melt the butters in) and then I added 2-3 teaspoons of fenugreek powder (I ground my seeds up in my vitamix), 1 teaspoon of hibiscus powder, and a a half-teaspoon each of amla, brahmi, and bhringraj. ReviveUk on YouTube says to use about one tablespoon of herbs for every 100ml of oil. I have had this mixture infusing in the double boiler for nearly an hour. I'll let it infuse for about an hour-hour and a half total, and then use some cheesecloth to remove the solid herbs/powder from the melted butter. Then, I'll let the butter infusion cool to a soft solid and begin whipping it. I'll also be adding some honey, glycerin, tea trea oil, and vitamin e.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Oct 5, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U That mixture sounds absolutely divine!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Oct 11, 2013)

Using Fenugreek now, I think I'm in love. Added seeds to hot water, let it soak overnight, threw it in the vitamix with some aloe and slathered it on.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 12, 2013)

Have anyone with gray hair notice a decrease since using fenugreek? Its highly recommended for the grays, i'm going to jump back on this train maybe it will reduce mine so i won't have to use hair dyes.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 12, 2013)

I found the fenugreek powder at the Indian store for $1.49!!!!! So excited!!! Will use it tomorrow.


----------



## mssoconfused (Oct 12, 2013)

Tried a fenugreek hair masque on my hair this morning. My hair was extremely tangled where I had not combed it in days. Worked wonders. I mixed fenugreek powder with boiling water to form a paste. The texture was significantly helped when I put it in a blender. Then, I added a small amount of conditioner to further help with texture (keep the paste smooth). I applied to my hair and covered with a plastic bag. I sat under heat for about 90 minutes and washed out. Awesome slip. Tangles melted!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 12, 2013)

I boiled my powder this morning for tomorrow's DC session.
Planning on adding cassia, DC & Evoo tomorrow before applying.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 13, 2013)

I mixed the powder with boiling water for a few minutes and allowed it to sit overnight.  Just looked at it and I don't see the mucilage that you all mentioned.  I stirred the mixture and it feels a little slippery. Did I do something wrong????????erplexed


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 13, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> I mixed the powder with boiling water for a few minutes and allowed it to sit overnight.  Just looked at it and I don't see the mucilage that you all mentioned.  I stirred the mixture and it feels a little slippery. Did I do something wrong????????erplexed


How much water and how much powder did you use?


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 13, 2013)

@ Jobwright I used 3 tablespoons and 3 cups of water.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been using a fenugreek treatment on my hair since I joined this board (at least 5 years) and I concur with the OP about it's moisturizing and slip ability.

I don't use a paste however, I strain my fenugreek mixture and just use the liquid and it has the same effect.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 13, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> @ Jobwright I used 3 tablespoons and 3 cups of water.


 you may have used too much water for it to be a thick paste, but you can still use it.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 13, 2013)

^^ thanks! I'll use what I have and will try it again next weekend...but will less water.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 13, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> How much water and how much powder did you use?



What's the ratio one should use?

How much water?


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 13, 2013)

I use 1 cup water + 2 spoons powder then I add my other ingredients the next day.
My hair is Full SL / APL


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 13, 2013)

^^^^^i use about the same proportions except along with the finger eek I use marshmallow root powder and slippery elm powder.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 13, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I use 1 cup water + 2 spoons powder then I add my other ingredients the next day.
> My hair is Full SL / APL



I'm going to try this portion size. because the batch I made was watery as well, I'm still going to use to lliquid in my hair though


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 13, 2013)

I boiled powder yesterday, say 1/4 cup with two cups of water. I was lazy and I put a lid on the pan, let it cool and threw it in the fridge. 
I just scooped it out into my blender. While I was scooping, I was trying to figure out what this was reminding me of.
Maple flavored Cream of Wheat. 
Which I love but don't eat anymore. Now I'm craving. 
I saturated my hair with olive oil and poured some into the Cream of Wheat/fenugreek along with the tablespoon of grapeseed oil that I had left.
I'm sitting here watching Once Upon a Time planning to hit the grocery store for hot cereal and grapeseed oil.
I'm hoping this will soften and silken my hair. Give it some vavoom or something. 
We'll see. I'll update once I rinse.

ETA: I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed AND rinsed. I didn't realize my hair would feel protein-y-ish. I still haven't bought a moisturizing DC yet so I used a pimped up rinse out with a ACV final rinse. Not sure what to do now. It feels strong and moist and good in a way that I can't explain.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 14, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> I mixed the powder with boiling water for a few minutes and allowed it to sit overnight.  Just looked at it and I don't see the mucilage that you all mentioned.  I stirred the mixture and it feels a little slippery. Did I do something wrong????????erplexed



ElegantElephant
I dont think you did anything wrong. The mix should be watery and slippery before you put in the blender. It doesnt seem like it but when you start blending it will instantly start thickening up into a paste (from the vid and my own experience).  Then when you add the oil and blend some more it will become fluffier.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 14, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I have been using a fenugreek treatment on my hair since I joined this board (at least 5 years) and I concur with the OP about it's moisturizing and slip ability.
> 
> I don't use a paste however, I strain my fenugreek mixture and just use the liquid and it has the same effect.
> 
> ...


 
Aggie

Thanks for sharing! 

Have you ever used the Fenugreek seeds instead of the powder for your recipe? I ask b/c I currently have the seeds & don't know if I need to buy the powder for the same effect

Also you mentioned doing the rinse treatment on pre-oiled hair & then following up with a deep conditioning treatment, did you wash your hair before the rinse or after the deep conditioner? 

Thanks in advance sis


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 14, 2013)

I use 1 tbsp of seeds with 1 cup of water and blend it until it gets thick.  If I mixed by hand, it would probably be watery with tiny lumps.

NappyRina I have the seeds also and have never used the powder.  it woorks great for me but the seeds have to be soaked in hot water to soften so it takes an extra step.

I do not wash first.  I apply the fenugreek paste to dry hair, wrap in plastic and co wash it out.


The one time I DTed after, my hair was limp, mushy and over conditioned.  I guess it depends on what your hair needs or can handle.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 14, 2013)

I also do not DC post Fenugreek.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> ...


 
You're welcomed NappyRina. Unfortunately I have never used the seeds but they both have the same effect on the hair, mucilage and all. 

I would preoil my hair and scalp with a 2-3 minute scalp massage, then use the rinse making sure to saturate my scalp with it (add some drops of rosemary, lavender and cedarwood oil for stimulation if desired), followed by deep conditioning. I sometimes use the rinse as a base for my henna treatments.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2013)

FYI:

It is not necessary to DC after a fenugreek rinse but I do because it's usually time for my deep conditioning treatment anyway. I like that silky feeling the FTR (fenugreek tea rinse) gives my hair just before I deep condition. My texlaxed hair turns out a lot better this way and I believe that if I use the FTR after DCing, it would still react the same way.

The FTR (rinse) can be used as just that - a rinse with no washing, no DCing - just a rinse which I have done a few times as well but mostly on days when my time was limited. Either way, it's a very good rinse.

Ayurveda is great like that. Afterall, even henna, a known color agent for the hair and skin can be used as a hair conditioning treatment with limitations on the amount of time it's left on the hair. Many ayur-herbs can be used as a paste or a tea rinse. This, I feel, depends on preference, but are all equally effective.

Once you have a basic knowledge of what these herbs do for your hair, experiment a little on different mixtures (paste or rinse) and see which one is best for you. I chose the (strained) rinse because I don't really care for fighting to get the herbs out of my hair.


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 14, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> I use 1 tbsp of seeds with 1 cup of water and blend it until it gets thick. If I mixed by hand, it would probably be watery with tiny lumps.
> 
> @NappyRina I have the seeds also and have never used the powder. it woorks great for me but the seeds have to be soaked in hot water to soften so it takes an extra step.
> 
> ...


 
biancaelyse

I was wondering if it was totally necessary to blend the soaked seeds afterwards ... can the mucilige/liquid be seperated from the soaked seeds & then used like a rinse or can the the mucilage/liquid be added to conditioner or oil as a treatment, avoiding the blending step? Thanks!



Aggie said:


> You're welcomed @NappyRina. Unfortunately I have never used the seeds but they both have the same effect on the hair, mucilage and all.
> 
> I would preoil my hair and scalp with a 2-3 minute scalp massage, then use the rinse making sure to saturate my scalp with it (add some drops of rosemary, lavender and cedarwood oil for stimulation if desired), followed by deep conditioning. I sometimes use the rinse as a base for my henna treatments.


 
Aggie

Is the treatment cleansing for your scalp as well or are you washing your hair prior to the pre-oiling process? Thanks!


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 14, 2013)

NappyRina


NappyRina said:


> I was wondering if it was totally necessary to blend the soaked seeds afterwards ... *can the mucilige/liquid be seperated from the soaked seeds & then used like a rinse or can the the mucilage/liquid be added to conditioner or oil as a treatment, avoiding the blending step? Thanks!
> *


... in my previous post I stated this is exactly what I did- just used the juice and it worked wonderfully

eta- see below


Jas123 said:


> today i used the "juice" i got from soaking the seeds overnight in water... i mixed the juice with my conditioner and some evco and dc'ed under the heating cap... my detangling session was soooo much easier... this is a keeper... i still have a good amount of shedded hairs but i chalk that up to only combing out my hair 1x a week so on wash day a weeks worth of shedded hairs come out
> i have both the powder and seeds... they're very cheap... each bag is 14oz for $1 and some change... i'm from chgo so all the int'l markets always have an indo-paki section because we have a large indian-pakastani population
> 
> eta: i'm texlaxed and haven't had a relaxer in over 2mos... so you can imagine all the textures i'm currently dealing with
> if & when i transition this will make it so much easier


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 14, 2013)

Jas123 said:


> @NappyRina
> 
> ... in my previous post I stated this is exactly what I did- just used the juice and it worked wonderfully
> 
> eta- see below


 

Jas123

LOL!  

Now I remember reading that a few days ago  ... I'm getting old .... 

Thanks, I will try this


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 15, 2013)

NappyRina - I've always blended and been happy using all of the mucilage.  I've never tried using just the water.


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 16, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> @NappyRina - I've always blended and been happy using all of the mucilage. I've never tried using just the water.


 
biancaelyse

Even though I should know better, I'm just sooo scurrrred of having to pick pieces out of my hair  ... I'll probably try it both ways to compare how my hair feels with just the mucilage/tea and then blended soaked seeds & mucilage  Thanks!


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 16, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @biancaelyse
> 
> Even though I should know better, I'm just sooo scurrrred of having to pick pieces out of my hair  ... I'll probably try it both ways to compare how my hair feels with just the mucilage/tea and then blended soaked seeds & mucilage  Thanks!


 
NappyRina it depends on how well you blend  and how well you rinse out later.  

I run it through my Vitamix until it gets really really thick.  Once I scoop it into a bowl, you can turn the bowl upside down and it won't fall out.

I use a lot of conditioner to rinse and I don't have any particles still stuck in my hair.

Many of the users her pre-oil their hair before applying fenugreek and they are able to rinse it out easily.


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 16, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> @NappyRina it depends on how well you blend and how well you rinse out later.
> 
> I run it through my Vitamix until it gets really really thick. Once I scoop it into a bowl, you can turn the bowl upside down and it won't fall out.
> 
> ...


 
biancaelyse

Oh wow it gets that thick?!! I'll definitely blend it like a maniac (take no chances LOL) ... I had a bad experience a few years back with not blending a banana well enough and adding it to my conditioner - I ended up picking pieces out of my hair for days (these kinks can hold onto to anything) 

Thanks for sharing ... now I'm a little less nervous LOL


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 16, 2013)

^^  Bananas and garlic powder where such a NIGHTMARE to rinse out of my hair back when I tried them out.

Never again.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2013)

divachyk, have you tried fenugreek yet?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> @divachyk, have you tried fenugreek yet?


faithVA, I have not but plan to on my next wash. My hair is a bit tangled so I'm interested in experiencing the slip effect. I'll report back. I will be doing a FTR as I have bags vs. powder/seeds.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2013)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];19107137]faithVA, I have not but plan to on my next wash. My hair is a bit tangled so I'm interested in experiencing the slip effect. I'll report back. I will be doing a FTR as I have bags vs. powder/seeds.



OK. I hope it goes well. Will check back with you for an update. What is FTR?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

faithVA said:


> OK. I hope it goes well. Will check back with you for an update. What is FTR?


fenugreek tea rinse - I stole that acronym from someone that used it earlier in the thread. faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> fenugreek tea rinse - I stole that acronym from someone that used it earlier in the thread. faithVA



 I thought I had erased that question. I had figured it out


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> @biancaelyse
> 
> I was wondering if it was totally necessary to blend the soaked seeds afterwards ... can the mucilige/liquid be seperated from the soaked seeds & then used like a rinse or can the the mucilage/liquid be added to conditioner or oil as a treatment, avoiding the blending step? Thanks!
> 
> ...


 
For me, I wouldn't say it's cleansing. I would wash my hair if there is buildup, but if not, I just use the fenugreek tea rinse alone for the moisture/slip effects. The only problem with this is - I would always get comments that I smell like food, specifically - maple syrup. So I started doing a quick cowash to get the smell out with any cheapie conditioner.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 20, 2013)

The slip is amazing....but the smell is not okay.  I would never use this as a final step.
I was hoping DH wouldn't catch me with this in my hair but he came home unexpectedly to pick something up between meetings.  My hair smells like I'm wearing an "Indian Market" perfume.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Oct 21, 2013)

Aggie, I feel you on the food smell comments.  Used fenugreek once last week and for the rest of the week where ever I went people were asking if I ate pancakes that day, do you smell syrup, something smells sweet do you smell that to?  I'm so tired of it, lol, but I'm loving the results.  Made a new batch yesterday and put lemongrass EO in it, hope that stops the maple comments.


----------



## Lita (Oct 21, 2013)

On Friday did a nice Fennugreek/Goat milk mask Dc 1hr,washed it out with AV coconut con,used AV Ashilli as a rinse,CC naturals rice pudding leave-in,Simease Twist Henna Hair Cream..KV Brahmi oil applied to my scalp....

*No syrup smell..When I blow dried my hair on Sunday,it was a lot easier...I know it's the Fennugreek/Goat milk mask..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElegantElephant (Oct 21, 2013)

Did a fenugreek paste( 2 tbs powder/1 c water then added Kenra conditioner) and my hair was very tangled..urgh!!! After my hair dried, it was soft and manageable.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Oct 21, 2013)

The maple smell carries over into everything including your "secretions" especially if ingested. in some cases others might find the maple smell and taste pleasant similar to the way pineapple makes things sweeter. KWIM? 

i might try using this as a rinse for my hair. I need some softness


----------



## veesweets (Oct 21, 2013)

Did another fenugreek tea rinse yesterday. It really does add softness and slip. I'm loving it. I haven't noticed the smell lingering, but I'm using tea vs paste and it doesn't stay in my hair longer than 10 mins.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 22, 2013)

shawnyblazes

Ditto on the maple syrup smell.  I was at the dermatologist yesterday and she was checking my scalp for issues.  As she moved my hair around I got a distinct whiff of pancakes. 




shawnyblazes said:


> Yes I love fenugreek in my Ayurveda mixes especially my henna.
> 
> I also like to make a flax seed spritz and add fenugreek to it. It smells like maple syrup to me.  If I'm not mistaken its also used to aid in increasing milk for nursing moms


----------



## werenumber2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I might have to hold off on the fenugreek tea rinses. I was visiting my sister-in-law and baby nephew when my brother walked into the room and asked why it smelled like Indian food.  Mind you, this was several days after doing the rinse. erplexed


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

Used fenugreek tea and do agree with the others about the maple smell. Honestly, I kind of liked it. *shrugs* My hair had slip and detangled well but it didn't dry all that soft and moisturized. Two things: I used protein my ends the same day and I went into the wash session with extremely dry hair from MSM. Perhaps those two things could have altered the end result. I definitely think fenugreek is a keeper. I will try it again on well balanced hair before making a final conclusion. I was amazed at the slip.

faithVA.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Used fenugreek tea and do agree with the others about the maple smell. Honestly, I kind of liked it. *shrugs* My hair had slip and detangled well but it didn't dry all that soft and moisturized. Two things: I used protein my ends the same day and I went into the wash session with extremely dry hair from MSM. Perhaps those two things could have altered the end result. I definitely think fenugreek is a keeper. I will try it again on well balanced hair before making a final conclusion. I was amazed at the slip.
> 
> faithVA.


Thanks for the update. I may play around with adding this to a conditioner later in the year. I don't need slip as much as I need moisture and softness.


----------



## biancaelyse (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't find the fenugreek smell as bad as the henna, nor does it linger on me.  Once I co-wash afterwards, it is gone.

Henna will last until the 2nd time I wash  I think that it's because of the ACV that I use.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for the update. I may play around with adding this to a conditioner later in the year. I don't need slip as much as I need moisture and softness.


 
In my opinion, you need marshmallow root, burdock root and slippery elm. Those were hits from jump, especailly mash & slippery. faithVA


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2013)

blackbarbie986 said:


> @Aggie, I feel you on the food smell comments. Used fenugreek once last week and for the rest of the week *where ever I went people were asking if I ate pancakes that day, do you smell syrup, something smells sweet do you smell that to?* I'm so tired of it, lol, but I'm loving the results. Made a new batch yesterday and put lemongrass EO in it, hope that stops the maple comments.


 
This made me  blackbarbie986 - brought back memories.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know. The fenugreek isn't giving me the slip I expect from all the raves. I've used it as a prepoo all by itself on dirty hair. I've mixed it with conditioner and dc'd with it. I've used seeds. I've used powder. 

I own no. It doesn't kinda soften until it dries 95%, I apply oil and creamy leave in.

I think I have to consider it a protein treatment because my hair ain't right until I have co-washed twice. Then its the best hair in the world and I make my children touch it.

ETA: Duh, why didn't I just co-wash it out instead of using drying shampoo and then dc'ing. Next time I use it in two weeks, it won't be on my shampoo/dc day. I wanna like this. I need something to block androgens. I'm going to keep trying to avoid medicine.


----------



## Nomadiclady (Oct 27, 2013)

apemay1969 - I can definitely relate to your entire post.  Softness yes but no slip.  Plus my ends curled tightly as if I used Aphogee 2 step.

Even with the powder mixed in my dc - I had residue in my hair.   I will revisit this only when my hair is cut short.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 28, 2013)

I will be doing a fenugreek treatment tomorrow or Wednesday.
I will mix up my concoction tonight.. not looking forward to the smell of the boiled powder lingering in my house.


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok... So this weekend I did another fenugreek treatment, but this was the 1st time I let the powder soak over night... I mixed the powder/paste with my conditioner and some avocado oil in the blender... applied to hair (making sure to really get the roots) and sat with the heating cap for @ least 30 minutes... again GREAT detangling results... and this time less shedding, YAY!!! My new growth is so soft and manageable... It even looks like a looser texture and this is on air dried hair... I love this stuff...
Now, there is a slight syrupy smell but by the time I rinse and apply my leave-in & oils/butter there is no lingering scent at all
divachyk


divachyk said:


> In my opinion, you need *marshmallow root, burdock root and slippery elm*. Those were hits from jump, especailly mash & slippery. faithVA


what are these good for... I'm trying to build my arsenal of truly natural hair products as I am giving up on conventional and so-called natural hair lines


apemay1969 said:


> I don't know. *The fenugreek isn't giving me the slip I expect from all the raves. *I've used it as a prepoo all by itself on dirty hair. I've mixed it with conditioner and dc'd with it. I've used seeds. I've used powder.


apemay1969 I don't know if you will necessarily feel "slip" per se... but once you've done your final rinse you should feel like the detangling session is so much easier... the hardest part in detangling for me was always as I got closer to the root area and now the comb almost just glides thru my roots


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 29, 2013)

Jas123 said:


> apemay1969 I don't know if you will necessarily feel "slip" per se... but once you've done your final rinse you should feel like the detangling session is so much easier... the hardest part in detangling for me was always as I got closer to the root area and now the comb almost just glides thru my roots



I think I'll be more impressed once I get more new growth. Also, i get impatient with letting the mucilage form. I'm still going to use it once a week. I noticed once I've coated my hair in Vatika when I wake up, my hair is soft and shiny. I don't get that with each by itself. It's growing on me. I just be wanting stuff to just work with the latest amount of work from me.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 29, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I will be doing a fenugreek treatment tomorrow or Wednesday. I will mix up my concoction tonight.. not looking forward to the smell of the boiled powder lingering in my house.



Yeah, I dont really like the smell either but I love the treatment!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Holla (Nov 19, 2013)

Soooooooo tonight I was out at dinner, walked outside and saw an Indian store at the corner. I thought about all the great Indian food I could purchase but decided against going in ....until I remembered this thread and all the rave reviews about fenugreek. I didn't even know what I was asking for when I kept telling the girl I just wanted "fenugreek"  -- she almost gave me fennel seeds.  So now I have a package of this in powder form.  

Is everyone mixing it with hot water? Can I just add it directly to my conditioner?  I just took my hair out of braids and I want to use this to help with detangling.

ETA:  Got my answer.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

I have fenugreek tea, not the powder. It smells like syrup. I brewed and used some tonight as my tea rise. Love it...


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry, found the answer a couple pages back.


----------



## cocomama (Nov 28, 2013)

After months of trying different Fenugreek versions…I think that the best Fenugreek recipe for my hair is achieve by just using the Fenugreek seeds instead of the powder. Fenugreek isn't the easiest to rinse out, but I noticed that the easiest for me by far was when I actually blended up the Fenugreek seeds instead of using the powder. I'm not really sure why but it rinsed/shampooed out relatively easy when compared to the other methods that I've used.


Recipe:

2-3 tablespoon of Fenugreek seeds
2 cups of distilled or spring water


 Place the water into a pot…then when a rolling boil is reached pour the Fenugreek seeds into the boiling water. Stir and continue boiling for approximately another 10-15 minutes. Remove the pot from the heat then let sit over night…a mucus will form over night in this mixture. Mucus provides the hair with a great detangling slip as well as a nice shine.

Next, take the mixture and place it into a blender. I blended for about 3 minutes…just make sure all seeds are blended well and a fine mixture is formed. I coated my dry hair with virgin cold pressed coconut oil then generously applied the Fenugreek mixture to my hair in layers. I cover my hair with a plastic bag…this keeps moisture in my hair during the conditioning process. After about an hour I rinse or lightly shampooed the mixture out of my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 28, 2013)

cocomama said:


> After months of trying different Fenugreek versions…I think that the best Fenugreek recipe for my hair is achieve by just using the Fenugreek seeds instead of the powder. Fenugreek isn't the easiest to rinse out, but I noticed that the easiest for me by far was when I actually blended up the Fenugreek seeds instead of using the powder. I'm not really sure why but it rinsed/shampooed out relatively easy when compared to the other methods that I've used.  Recipe:  2-3 tablespoon of Fenugreek seeds 2 cups of distilled or spring water  Place the water into a pot…then when a rolling boil is reached pour the Fenugreek seeds into the boiling water. Stir and continue boiling for approximately another 10-15 minutes. Remove the pot from the heat then let sit over night…a mucus will form over night in this mixture. Mucus provides the hair with a great detangling slip as well as a nice shine.  Next, take the mixture and place it into a blender. I blended for about 3 minutes…just make sure all seeds are blended well and a fine mixture is formed. I coated my dry hair with virgin cold pressed coconut oil then generously applied the Fenugreek mixture to my hair in layers. I cover my hair with a plastic bag…this keeps moisture in my hair during the conditioning process. After about an hour I rinse or lightly shampooed the mixture out of my hair.


 cocomama  This is exactly how the girl in the YT video did it and I followed her pretty closely. Except she added coconut oil to the blended mix too and blended a little more. This is what I did too and it comes out creamy like a conditioner. Im getting some nice growth from this.  I LOVE this HHJ!!

ETA: I just ordered some fenugreek tea for tea rinsing!!


----------



## cocomama (Nov 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly i love the fenugreek tea for rinsing…i keep it in the refrigerator


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2013)

I just got my Fenugreek seeds and tea in the mail today. Unfortunately I don't have the powder just the seeds and tea. I hope I'm able to get a good result with the seeds until I can get the powder. I'm looking forward to using the tea as well.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 3, 2013)

I want to try the tea... but I'm on a no product buy challenge for the rest of the year.


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 3, 2013)

cocomama said:


> After months of trying different Fenugreek versions…I think that the best Fenugreek recipe for my hair is achieve by just using the Fenugreek seeds instead of the powder. Fenugreek isn't the easiest to rinse out, but I noticed that the easiest for me by far was when I actually blended up the Fenugreek seeds instead of using the powder. I'm not really sure why but it rinsed/shampooed out relatively easy when compared to the other methods that I've used.
> 
> 
> Recipe:
> ...


 
The Indian store nearest me only sells the seeds and not the powder so this is all I knew.

Over the holiday, I went to a much bigger Indian grocery across town and they had the powder.  

I was so excited because I was sure that it was easier to rinse out!!

Not true at all .  The powder left a sustantial amount of chunks and debris in my hair after a lot of rinsing and then my hair itself felt hard, not nearly as soft as it did with the fenugreek seeds.

I have 3 -  14 oz bags of the powder so I will continue to play with it to see how I can make it work for my hair.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> The Indian store nearest me only sells the seeds and not the powder so this is all I knew.  Over the holiday, I went to a much bigger Indian grocery across town and they had the powder.  I was so excited because I was sure that it was easier to rinse out!!  Not true at all .  The powder left a sustantial amount of chunks and debris in my hair after a lot of rinsing and then my hair itself felt hard, not nearly as soft as it did with the fenugreek seeds.  I have 3 -  14 oz bags of the powder so I will continue to play with it to see how I can make it work for my hair.



Thank you for bumping this method.. This is the method I will try since I have 2- 16oz bags of seeds. Have you used the tea? I want to use the tea as a mid week refresher but want to leave it in.. Does anyone leave the tea in your hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 4, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Thank you for bumping this method.. This is the method I will try since I have 2- 16oz bags of seeds. Have you used the tea? I want to use the tea as a mid week refresher but want to leave it in.. Does anyone leave the tea in your hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
MayaNatural I have not tried the tea in my hair.  I really like to apply it as a thick paste to my hair so the tea would not be "heavy" enough to suit me.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 4, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Thank you for bumping this method.. This is the method I will try since I have 2- 16oz bags of seeds. Have you used the tea? I want to use the tea as a mid week refresher but want to leave it in.. Does anyone leave the tea in your hair?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I use the tea all the time. I actually brew the tea then add Keravada fenugreek oil to it and spirits with it daily.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 4, 2013)

biancaelyse Got it, I think I will use the thicker paste once a week and tea mid week. 

Beamodel I ordered KV Fenugreek on BF. I'll try your method during the week, thank you!! Have you noticed a difference in your hair since using Fenugreek?

Thank you both for responding 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 4, 2013)

MayaNatural

My hair sheds less considering it's winter time. I truly like the tea. It smells like maple syrup. I heard the powder stinks like curry. But I've never tried to powder nor sheafs and I most likely won't. The tea serves just as well for my needs. 

I just brew it, let it sit. I apply it spritzed under neath my DC as well as I leave it in.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 4, 2013)

Beamodel 

I'm so excited to try this out.  I'm headed to the post office right now.. Hopefully my KV order is there *cross fingers*.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 4, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Beamodel  I'm so excited to try this out.  I'm headed to the post office right now.. Hopefully my KV order is there *cross fingers*.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Keep us posted


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 4, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Keep us posted



I sure will, thank you so much 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## VivaMac (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been meaning to post in this thread. I have tried fenugreek and love it. I used the powder, the first time I tried it I was not too impressed, my hair felt soft but gradually got hard and dry through out the week.  I kept at it and now I have a home made moisturising rinse and deep conditioner that I love. My hair is unbelievably soft, this last wash I did an overnite deep DC, and was actually worried that my hair was too soft, so I did a light protein treatment. Fenugreek is a winner.

Ok, having said all that, after doing some research, I think the seeds might be more moisturising than the powder. I have not yet tried the seeds, I had to do some tweaking to get to nirvana.
 For the rinse,I brew the powder with marshmallow root, burdock root and lavender.
For my DC I add the rinse to my avocado DC.  I have used this combo many times and did not get the results I am getting now until I added fenugreek.  

When I try the seeds I will let guys know how I like it.


----------



## cocomama (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow I'm so happy this thread has helped so many!


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 9, 2013)

Today was my first time trying the homemade Fenugreek Seed Mask. I was going to try it last week but I was nervous about the lingering smell of Fenugreek. Last night I followed cocomama method and boiled 3 Tbsp of Fenugreek Seeds for about 15 minutes.  Then I poured this mix into a glass container with a lid and left it on the stove over night. This morning I used my magic bullet and mixed the Fenugreek, 1 Tbsp Vatika Oil, and 1 Tbsp KV Amla Oil. I think I need to use a different blender next time because I still had seed pieces that didn't blend all the way.. I'm not sure if that is the way it's suppose to mix up or not. I oiled my hair heavily with coconut oil last night and this morning applied the Fenugreek mixture.. I'm sitting here with a heat therapy wrap getting ready to wash it out. I'm excited to see how my hair feels afterwards. 

Does anyone use a heat therapy wrap with this mask or steam?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 9, 2013)

I was also surprised by the smell.. I was expecting it to be terrible but it wasn't. I only smelled a herbal scent while the seeds were boiling and maybe 1 hour afterwards. I didn't mind the smell at all maybe because it's not the powder.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 9, 2013)

I love the way my hair feels!! Detangling was a breeze but those seeds..  I might try powder to see if that makes it easier to wash out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yall made me buy it.....its soaking as I speak......it was surprisingly easy to fine (the first store I checked off the bus had it)...... it was only $1.99 for 7oz which i guess is pretty good for a first shot.....I'm going to read through this thread to see how to use is....


----------



## Urban (Dec 10, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> I love the way my hair feels!! Detangling was a breeze but those seeds..  I might try powder to see if that makes it easier to wash out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



 I've only ever used the powder and have just conceded to using it when I know I won't be leaving the house for another 2 days or so, because I always have these tiny white bits left in my hair.

But, I swear, nothing gives me slip and cleans my scalp like Fenugreek!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone interested in purchasing  the tea-

Swanson is selling 30 package boxes of Alvita fenugreek tea for $2.87.

https://www.swansonvitamins.com/q?kw=fenugreek+tea


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 13, 2013)

Urban said:


> I've only ever used the powder and have just conceded to using it when I know I won't be leaving the house for another 2 days or so, because I always have these tiny white bits left in my hair.  But, I swear, nothing gives me slip and cleans my scalp like Fenugreek!



Urban You use the powder and still have pieces of Fenugreek left in your hair. I think I might stick with the tea and use the Fenugreek seeds once a month instead of weekly. I do love it but it's a lot of work getting all of those little pieces out of your hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a jar of Ghee Butter that I infused with loose Fenugreek powder after an Ethiopian woman told me that this was the secret to their beautiful hair.  (Google it -- there are a lot of personal blogs, anecdotes out there.) Anyway, I use it as an overnight pre-poo and wash out the next day.  Makes your scalp feel good and your hair strong and shinny -- even if you do smell like a lamb-chop while you have it on. (If you don't put the Fenugreek in the Ghee, it is still good for your hair but it stinks like sour milk or baby barf -- I'd rather smell like a lamb chop.)


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 13, 2013)

I love the fenugreek tea. Smells just like maple syrup


----------



## Solila (Dec 14, 2013)

Where can I get the powder in Brooklyn? I'm too lazy to ground seeds. :\ please!


----------



## Solila (Dec 14, 2013)

Nvm, just went around the block and found it......damn cheap too. Lol


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 15, 2013)

If you run out or for anyone else who can't find it lose and doesn't feel like grinding, you can always purchase the "tea" bags from Whole Foods or another health food store and open them up -- it's just Fenugreek powder, no tea, caffeine, etc.



Solila said:


> Nvm, just went around the block and found it......damn cheap too. Lol


----------



## Solila (Dec 17, 2013)

rawsilk Its been two days and I still smell like curry! Lol This stuff serious.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 17, 2013)

Solila said:


> rawsilk Its been two days and I still smell like curry! Lol This stuff serious.



That's why I only use the tea. Pure maple syrup smell


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 18, 2013)

I just hate smelling like any kind of "food" but ... the benefits are so good that I just stay to myself before wash day.  LOL  -- just had a mental image of being chased by cats, dogs everything because it really does reek.


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 18, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> I love the way my hair feels!! Detangling was a breeze but those seeds..  I might try powder to see if that makes it easier to wash out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
MayaNatural I have a stick blender that I immerse and blend with and this has worked well for me.

Last week I used the powder and blended it really well and  I was able to rinse with no particles in my hair.  Happiness!!  

I think this will work with the seeds also but I will put them in my Vitamix to really pulverize them before applying.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 18, 2013)

biancaelyse said:


> MayaNatural I have a stick blender that I immerse and blend with and this has worked well for me.  Last week I used the powder and blended it really well and  I was able to rinse with no particles in my hair.  Happiness!!  I think this will work with the seeds also but I will put them in my Vitamix to really pulverize them before applying.



biancaelyse Thank you!! I will pick up a stick blender this weekend and I been looking at the Vitamix blender for a while now.. I think QVC or HSN (can't remember) have it on flex pay. I might buy it as a Christmas gift to myself . Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 18, 2013)

I did a Fenugreek tea rinse this morning and mixed KV Fenugreek oil with my leave in. I love Fenugreek .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Solila (Dec 18, 2013)

I went to work Monday and my boss was asking around...."Do you guys smell that? Ive been smelling Indian food all day. I wonder where its coming from...." 

Ive deep condition once so far to get rid of the smell...but nothing. Lol


----------



## pinkness27 (Dec 18, 2013)

Solila said:


> I went to work Monday and my boss was asking around...."Do you guys smell that? Ive been smelling Indian food all day. I wonder where its coming from...."  Ive deep condition once so far to get rid of the smell...but nothing. Lol



When I used fenugreek ppl were always saying they smelled maple syrup.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 18, 2013)

solia 

I threw the powder I bought in the trash, because it had a *real pungent curry smell*.  I couldn't put it in my hair   I bought a methi set from Hairveda and I'll buy some tea bags the next time I order from Swanson Vitamins.  Also, I ordered the fenugreek oil from Keraveda.


----------



## Solila (Dec 18, 2013)

See I mixed it with Deep conditioner, so I was hoping for that maple syrup smell. Lol but nothing. I got a lot of powder. Most of you guys use the tea? What are the results?


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 18, 2013)

Solila said:


> I went to work Monday and my boss was asking around...."Do you guys smell that? Ive been smelling Indian food all day. I wonder where its coming from...."  Ive deep condition once so far to get rid of the smell...but nothing. Lol



Omg that's awful!! Lolol. Seems like this is something you do on a Friday and stay home the whole weekend washing your hair!!!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 18, 2013)

I smelled some fenugreek powder today and it even. Smells like syrup to me too. I don't get why some smell curry and some smell syrup.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah my fenugreek smells like maple syrup but I never noticed till I took a good sniff of it lol...it's a pleasent scent. I just infused my ghee with fenugreek and plan on prepooing Friday night!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 18, 2013)

Angelbean

What directions did you follow to infuse your ghee?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 18, 2013)

Friday is my last day of work until the next year. I am going to try this method then.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Angelbean
> 
> What directions did you follow to infuse your ghee?



Hey I use the 'how to make clarified butter infusion' method of warming the ghee with a double boiler then adding the powder and stir with a wooden spoon for two minute intervals then when it cools I place it in a container and store it. Hope this helps!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Dec 23, 2013)

Used the fenugreek mask a few times in October but have fallen off. also I was getting tired of people continually asking me did you have pancakes this morning and do you smell syrup! anyone know how to mask the smell?


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 24, 2013)

My fenugreek doesnt smell like anything....maybe its old


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 24, 2013)

I hadn't used this for a month even after a touch up. It was the only change in my regi but I wasn't getting the connection. My hair was breaking at an alarming rate. 
I boiled 3/4 cup of water & 2 T of powder hard for about two minutes stirring the entire time. I let it cool, stuck in the fridge for two days. I warned it a little by setting it near a pot of simmering food. I then mixed with some Tresseme natural conditioner, slapped it on dirty dry hair, baggied for a couple hours. I then rinsed, washed, conditioned with a rinse ou, sir dried and my hair was back, baby. Full, soft, shiny, touchable. No dropped hairs, itchy scalp, felted ends. 
I surrender. 
I didn't smell like urine either which is what my principal said she smelled in my classroom the last time I used it. Blame it on the kindergartners. Lol.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been so stuck on the fenugreek tea but I thinking will try the powder this weekend? 

How much powder do you mix to make it into a paste?


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 27, 2013)

I just took a new jar of ghee, put the jar in a saucepan filled with water, boiled to soften the ghee and then poured in about three teabags of Fenugreek powder. I kept heating and reheating for about a day (whenever I was in the kitchen and turned it off when I went to do something else).  Then as I let it cool, I kept shaking it up.  I keep the jar stored in my closet instead of the refrigerator (I was shocked that it didn't spoil but it didn't) and use it as an overnight pre-poo every time I wash my hair with shampoo. (On egg-yolk shampoo days, I don't use it.)

Aside: I have a terrible cold so I'm making  a pot of chicken soup, guess what Ima do with the grease? LOL It is shameful but I will seriously try _anything_ once if I hear/see that it is great for your hair -- especially if it is natural and from the kitchen.  While doing a search re Dominican products, I saw way too many references to this to not at least try it once.  Wish me luck! (I figure, if I can smell like a lamb chop from the Fenugreek/Ghee mixture, Chicken Grease isn't that much of a stretch.)



MileHighDiva said:


> Angelbean
> 
> What directions did you follow to infuse your ghee?


----------



## Solila (Dec 27, 2013)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Used the fenugreek mask a few times in October but have fallen off. also I was getting tired of people continually asking me did you have pancakes this morning and do you smell syrup! anyone know how to mask the smell?



Girl, I'd much prefer people asking me if I smell maple syrup then if I smell curry spice. Lol Cause mine was just offensive on so many levels.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 27, 2013)

Solila said:


> Girl, I'd much prefer people asking me if I smell maple syrup then if I smell curry spice. Lol Cause mine was just offensive on so many levels.



That is so weird that some smell like curry and others smell like maple. All I smell is maple syrup from the powder and the tea.


----------



## Solila (Dec 27, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> That is so weird that some smell like curry and others smell like maple. All I smell is maple syrup from the powder and the tea.



I know right! My powder smells like a strong curry spice. I added conditioner to it, but it didnt help. Maybe you need to bath it in conditioner??? I dont know. Lol


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 27, 2013)

The last time I did the paste, I used Wen 613, Tresemme Naturals, some other powders, oils, coconut milk powder and EOs. This got rid of the syrupy smell effectively and conditioned my hair nicely.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's a link to interview w/ Ethiopian model Liya Kebede where she makes reference to their use of "butter" on hair. (Presumably, it is the Ghee w/ Fenugreek mix described above.)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=edcj5uNItiruJ3sgGEyQ8g&bvm=bv.58187178,d.b2I


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 31, 2013)

I made a Fenugreek Mask last night using Fenugreek Seeds mixed with coconut oil and Texture Me Natural condition me softly conditioner. It made the rinse out a lot easier and my hair was really soft. I want to use Slippery elm and marshmallow root but I don't need extra white pieces in my hair. Does anyone now if those powders dissolve?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 2, 2014)

Urban
You say that fenugreek cleans your scalp...I've heard that it was good for decreasing hair fall and having slip for detangling but I've never heard of it cleaning. Does it tingle? I would imagine if it smells like curry occasionally it might tingle. What about your results makes you feel it cleans your scalp?


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> That is so weird that some smell like curry and others smell like maple. All I smell is maple syrup from the powder and the tea.



My fenugreek tea has that prototypical maple syrup smell but there's also a distinctive "Indian spice" scent to it as well. I wouldn't say it smells like curry per se, but it definitely has an Indian food aroma about it.

Honestly, I haven't rinsed my hair with it again since that day my brother walked into the room and asked who was eating Indian food.  It completely overpowers the scent of the other herbs in my tea mix.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 2, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> I made a Fenugreek Mask last night using Fenugreek Seeds mixed with coconut oil and Texture Me Natural condition me softly conditioner. It made the rinse out a lot easier and my hair was really soft. I want to use Slippery elm and marshmallow root but I don't need extra white pieces in my hair. Does anyone now if those powders dissolve?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MayaNatural
I have both powders and they  are very finely sifted. Got the slippery elm from vitacost and the marshmallow from BnB

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 2, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> MayaNatural I have both powders and they  are very finely sifted. Got the slippery elm from vitacost and the marshmallow from BnB  I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly thank you!! I will order some now.. I think I need to add more slip to help get the seeds out of my hair. Thank you for responding. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## missyanne (Jan 2, 2014)

I love fenugreek.......I usually add a good amount to castor and coconut oil, then leave it next to a window for a few weeks. After I strain the feungreek powder I add peppermint, lemongrass, lavender and yang ylang essential oil. The smell of feungreek is super strong so the essential oils do not eliminate the smell completely, but I can use the oil to seal with out anyone mentioning the smell of maple syrup. I also add the powder to L'oreal no sulfate conditioner....Delicious.......
I only use fenugreek as a tea rinse after a protein treatment. 
Yup Fenugreek is wonderful, addictive and cheap powerhouse.


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 4, 2014)

After coming across this thread a couple of days ago I decided to try it myself. I have it on right now and I'm mega excited!! Luckily I used the seeds and it has a syrupy sort of smell. Quick question - I made quite a lot my accident - am I able to refridgerate or freeze extra without it going all wonky?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 4, 2014)

Honeytips said:


> After coming across this thread a couple of days ago I decided to try it myself. I have it on right now and I'm mega excited!! Luckily I used the seeds and it has a syrupy sort of smell. Quick question - I made quite a lot my accident - am I able to refridgerate or freeze extra without it going all wonky?



Honeytips
The same thing happened to me for my first mixture. I put mine in the freezer and just blended enough for one use. When I took it out two weeks later and allowed to thaw, it was just as I left it.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 5, 2014)

You can infuse any powder into a masque if you first add the powder to a small amount of oil, heat, strain and then add the infused oil to your conditioner, yogurt or whatever you are using as a base -- that way, you get the benefit of the herb/powder without all the flakes/pieces, etc. The longer you let it sit, the more potent it will be but I have used, e.g., Rosemary infused oil right away and seen the benefit. 





MayaNatural said:


> I made a Fenugreek Mask last night using Fenugreek Seeds mixed with coconut oil and Texture Me Natural condition me softly conditioner. It made the rinse out a lot easier and my hair was really soft. I want to use Slippery elm and marshmallow root but I don't need extra white pieces in my hair. Does anyone now if those powders dissolve?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 5, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> You can infuse any powder into a masque if you first add the powder to a small amount of oil, heat, strain and then add the infused oil to your conditioner, yogurt or whatever you are using as a base -- that way, you get the benefit of the herb/powder without all the flakes/pieces, etc. The longer you let it sit, the more potent it will be but I have used, e.g., Rosemary infused oil right away and seen the benefit.



rawsilk thank you so much!!! I'm new to using powders and herbs, I appreciate your advise. Where do you order your herbs? I was looking at Texas Natural Supply but their shipping fees are way too high for the little bit of items I wanted to buy. I was thinking about buying slippery elm, burdock root and marshmallow root tea from Vitacost and using the powder inside..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot to add the oil to my fenugreek  I am doing my first fenugreek treatment tonight. I mixed the batch up yesterday. I made a tea blend first of green tea, chamomile, sage, catnip, rosemary, marshmallow root, burdock root, nettle, rosehip and a little bit of cinnamon. The ph of the tea was 7 but the ph of my fenugreek is 6 which I think is good. I used 3 tbsp of fenugreek and probably 1.5 to 2 cups of tea. I let it sit while I went wig shopping. It was quite thick when I got back to so I added more tea.

 It definitely had good slip but not sure if the ph was high enough for it to absorb into my hair, so I am baggying and hopefully it will work. Since I added a great stimulating tea blend I massaged it well into my scalp. 

I have enough for 3 or 4 more treatments. Next time I will remember to add the oil or mix it with a conditioner. I wanted to try it without the conditioner first. I am hoping this works for me.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

My new love is Fenugreek. I love it!! It gives me shine, detangles like nothing else I ever used before, my color is more vibrant, my hair is softer and lastly it cut down on my shed hair. This was all the shed hair I had after two weeks since last wash day.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> My new love is Fenugreek. I love it!! It gives me shine, detangles like nothing else I ever used before, my color is more vibrant, my hair is softer and lastly it cut down on my shed hair. This was all the shed hair I had after two weeks since last wash day.


 

Wow. Very impressive. This paste is one of this ones on my list to try this year.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone used Naturally Amari Fenugreek mask but it's amazing!! It washes out very easy and I didn't have to comb out the seeds. I think I might order 3 at a time  good stuff.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

CodeRed
Some people that are protein sensitive have issues with it but if you are not protein sensitive  I think you will love it.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> @CodeRed
> Some people that are protein sensitive have issues with it but if you are not protein sensitive  I think you will love it.


 
MayaNatural

I don't believe I'm protein sensitive... The only thing I've ever used that made my hair really "hard" was that Nexxus Emergencee stuff... that is no joke... and even then if the directions are followed my hair still comes out great. I don't believe I've ever had breakage from a protein overload, even when I was using it multiple times a week without knowing it.

I'm thinking about soaking the seeds until they are soft and then blending it on high for a few minutes to make the paste. I'll test it out by itself first before I start adding things to it.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 7, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> I'm not sure if anyone used Naturally Amari Fenugreek mask but it's amazing!! It washes out very easy and I didn't have to comb out the seeds. I think I might order 3 at a time  good stuff.



I was just looking at that earlier today but was searching for more reviews. It looks perfect! Thank you for mentioning it


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

CodeRed
That's what I did before I started adding in oils and conditioner. I hope you love it, good luck.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> @CodeRed
> That's what I did before I started adding in oils and conditioner. I hope you love it, good luck.


 
MayaNatural Thanks. I'll need it cause I'm not really a mixtress lol


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

veesweets said:


> I was just looking at that earlier today but was searching for more reviews. It looks perfect! Thank you for mentioning it



veesweets 
I highly recommend it! She also has a quinoa mask that I want to try. Please let us know what you think.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

CodeRed
Neither am I  I was so nervous but it's really easy. Just make sure you oil hair really well before applying and put on a plastic cap afterwards so it doesn't dry on your hair.


----------



## Holla (Jan 7, 2014)

Can I just mix the powder (not seeds) but store bought powder with avocado oil or conditioner and rinse same day? 

I want to try this in the easiest way possible.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 7, 2014)

^^ I saw the seeds at the grocery store and walked right past it. I don't want anything complicated or I would never end up doing it. I hope I can find the powder to just throw in something else.


----------



## starchgirl (Jan 9, 2014)

You ladies have convinced me to give this a try! I shed a chia pet amount of hair when I do my full detangle every two weeks. Hope that this will help me reduce the amount of shedding. I will start with the tea and report back.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

divachyk, did you ever try fenugreek? What were your results?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 9, 2014)

Holla said:


> Can I just mix the powder (not seeds) but store bought powder with avocado oil or conditioner and rinse same day?
> 
> I want to try this in the easiest way possible.



Holla I mixed the powder with other stuff and it worked great. Ain't nobody got time to be soaking and cooking and marinating fenugreek. 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Holla (Jan 9, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> @Holla I mixed the powder with other stuff and it worked great. Ain't nobody got time to be soaking and cooking and marinating fenugreek.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


 
I'm saying!   My hair is not on a schedule for me to plan ahead with all this stuff.  I need a here and now method.


----------



## Holla (Jan 9, 2014)

Ogoma said:


> ^^ I saw the seeds at the grocery store and walked right past it. I don't want anything complicated or I would never end up doing it. I hope I can find the powder to just throw in something else.


 
Ogoma...I got the powder from an Indian store/market. A 1lb bag for like $2.99 or something.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> divachyk, did you ever try fenugreek? What were your results?



I used fenugreek tea vs. the powder. Great slip. faithVA.


----------



## Urban (Jan 9, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> @Urban
> You say that fenugreek cleans your scalp...I've heard that it was good for decreasing hair fall and having slip for detangling but I've never heard of it cleaning. Does it tingle? I would imagine if it smells like curry occasionally it might tingle. What about your results makes you feel it cleans your scalp?



girlonfire
Sorry about taking so long to reply. My subscription had expired and hadn't the time to renew.

It doesn't really tingle for me as such. I don't know how to explain the feeling. 

I apply it, massage for 5-10 mins, leave it in for a few hours, massage for 5-10 mins again before I wash it out. Perhaps it's the massaging that helps with the cleaning. I say it feels clean because it removes dandruff if I have any and there's no longer any build up on my hair or scalp after rinsing.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 19, 2014)

I went through this entire thread because I was trying to remember why I bought these seeds a couple of days ago.  I think that I had read at the time that it was good for added slippage.  I was buying slippery elm and marshmallow root as well.

I think that my routine would be too complicated to add a tea rise or additional step of using a paste and rinsing that out prior to washing and conditioning, so instead, I've decided to try making an oil that I can add to my conditioner or leave in.  This will also eliminate me from having to remember in advance to soak my seeds over night.

In one of the post, unfortunately, I can't remember which one, someone was kind enough to post a link to KeraVada's etsy store.  My initial idea was to just purchase the oil because it would be easier.  Unfortunately, it bothers me to spend twenty dollars on something that I can make - I already have the ingredients.

So tomorrow, I will begin the steeping process.  This should be ready by the time I wash my hair on Saturday.  I'm thinking that I may add some rosemary as well.  Here is the information if anyone else is interested in trying to make their own oil.  

http://www.ehow.com/how_8402107_make-fenugreek-oil.html


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 21, 2014)

You i took the plunge and tried it. How long should I wait before I see results? I've been using it for 2 weeks so I'm not sure. Some people claim it reduces shedding which is why i started using it but I pretty much see the same amount that I saw before I tried it so I'm thinking to keep using it for 2-4 weeks. 

My experience has been pleasant. I made it 2x: first time it was too liquidy, second time was just the right consistency  to spread well ,14 oz water to 3 tbs fenugreek.

I've been on this trial of not usinding shampoo, or any cleansing product actually. Im in week 3 as of 2 days ago. My scalp is normal, and by normal i mean flakey and itchy but it's not like it's so bad i can't function. I say this to say that putting the greek sauce (my terminology) on my scalp has done nothing, so far. I speak about my no poo practices also to say that xsince this mix is essentially water i shouldn't need shampoi the get it all off. However, days after.I've washed and styled a friend of mine hugged me and told me mt hair smelled like maple syrup...if there is still greek sauce on my hair it hasn't hurt. My hair has been soft. Btw when i say i haven't pooed in 3 weeks i don't mean water hasn't touched my scalp in that long because i "rinse" my hair weekly.

The slip is astounding! I put it in an old bottle for ease of use and the bottle slipped out of my hand many times. Detangling...it's okay. Still testing it out, I'll update. May have to add some things. 

This is unrelated but can anyone think of an internal reason for dry scalp? Maybe lack of hydration? I've had this for a very long time (5 years) with changes of shampoos and the like so I think its internal.

Tis all


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 21, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> My new love is Fenugreek. I love it!! It gives me shine, detangles like nothing else I ever used before, my color is more vibrant, my hair is softer and lastly it cut down on my shed hair. This was all the shed hair I had after two weeks since last wash day.



How many times have you used it?


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi MayaNatural -- the year is starting out to be a busy one so sorry for the delay in responding. I get my herbs on an "as needed" "by any means necessary" basis -- e.g., when I couldn't find Fenugreek in the health food store that sells bulk herbs, I went down the street to Whole Foods and purchased Fenugreek "tea" bags, cut them open and used that as a powder (there's no such thing to my knowledge as "fenugreek tea" -- it's just the powdered herb in a tea bag sold at a higher price). As a last resort, if I can't find something locally, I go online -- you can find most things at Amazon and I trust them with my payment info. I keep saying that I am going to grow herbs on my terrace but it hasn't happened in a meaningful way yet. 





MayaNatural said:


> @rawsilk thank you so much!!! I'm new to using powders and herbs, I appreciate your advise. Where do you order your herbs? I was looking at Texas Natural Supply but their shipping fees are way too high for the little bit of items I wanted to buy. I was thinking about buying slippery elm, burdock root and marshmallow root tea from Vitacost and using the powder inside..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 25, 2014)

girlonfire - hydration is a big part of it but make sure that you aren't just downing water that can't be absorbed by your body/cells -- try to alkalize your water with lemon/lime. (It sounds counter-intuitive since people use lemon to clean, strip oils, etc. but when you get the right balance, you will see your skin/hair become more hydrated at lower volume as a result.) I have had the same problems and just attribute it to getting older, stress, etc. One thing that I think helped - just by accident, when I hurt my knee and started taking Arnica pellets (homeopathic), I swear that I saw an increase in sebum production in my scalp. I posted a thread about it, no one on LHCF co-signed but I did a little research online and found a site for a naturopath in Thailand who uses Arnica to cure balding and presumably increase health of scalp. Ghee butter pre-poo infused with Fenugreek and almonds (see above) helps. Massage is also essential. So are green juices -- especially lettuce and celery. Hope that helps -- I know how frustrating dry scalp is -- especially if, like me, you remember *having* to wash hair every week just because your own natural oils from your scalp started to weigh it down; I'm not back to that yet (if ever) but my scalp is certainly a lot more "alive" than it used to be. 



girlonfire said:


> You i took the plunge and tried it. How long should I wait before I see ...
> *This is unrelated but can anyone think of an internal reason for dry scalp? Maybe lack of hydration? I've had this for a very long time (5 years) with changes of shampoos and the like so I think its internal.
> *
> Tis all


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 25, 2014)

girlonfire
Hi, I apologize for the delayed response.. I can't see mentions on my iPhone. I started using Fenugreek in December after learning about it on this thread. I use Fenugreek in different ways.. I wash my hair once a week and apply a mask using the seeds for a prepoo/DT. I use Fenugreek tea as my final rinse and seal with KeraVada Fenugreek oil. I just started using Naturally Amari Fenugreek gel also lol!! I love Fenugreek.  I noticed a difference right away but my shedding decrease after a few weeks. HTH

This is the ingredients in Naturally Amari gel.. 
Certified Organic Flaxseeds, Certified Organic Fenugreek Seeds, Certified Organic Marshmallow Root, Certified Organic Ginger Root, 100% Natural Aloe Vera Gel, Grapseed Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E Oil, Natural preservative (Optiphen)


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 25, 2014)

rawsilk 
Thank you for your recommendations.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2014)

I need to use the powder from now on. This seed stuff falling all over my shower and bathroom is for the birds lol. At least it all comes out when I blowdry.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 25, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> I need to use the powder from now on. This seed stuff falling all over my shower and bathroom is for the birds lol. At least it all comes out when I blowdry.



Have you tried the tea. I prefer that over the powder. No mess what so ever


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Have you tried the tea. I prefer that over the powder. No mess what so ever


 
I have the tea as a part of my spray that I use for everything. I wanted something that I could make a thick paste with as a part base for a deep conditioner, so I soaked and ground/blended the seeds, wronging thinking that it wouldn't have any hard parts... Lord


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 25, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> I have the tea as a part of my spray that I use for everything. I wanted something that I could make a thick paste with as a part base for a deep conditioner, so I soaked and ground/blended the seeds, wronging thinking that it wouldn't have any hard parts... Lord



Oh ok. I have the powder too. I like it but it still leaves specks behind. I've never tried the seeds


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Oh ok. I have the powder too. I like it but it still leaves specks behind. I've never tried the seeds


 
Spare yourself - don't  

Good to know that it leaves specks... Did you just add water or did you boil it and it still left specks?


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 25, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Spare yourself - don't   Good to know that it leaves specks... Did you just add water or did you boil it and it still left specks?



I added hot water and let it sit over night.


----------



## cocomama (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw results immediately… I noticed that the seeds rinses out better for me than the powder. As always different hair textures can have a different response/results. I'm using it about once every two weeks now. I'm still in love with fenugreek


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 26, 2014)

cocomama said:


> I saw results immediately… I noticed that the seeds rinses out better for me than the powder. As always different hair textures can have a different response/results. I'm using it about once every two weeks now. I'm still in love with fenugreek



Me too  thank you for creating this thread!!


----------



## Harina (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm guessing you could make a face scrub or body scrub with this. Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## carletta (Feb 2, 2014)

ok ladies, can I brew the tea and use it as a leave-in, ......... or can I only use it as rinse ?


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bumping to put this on top for the recipe and to find out how quickly the shedding stopped
for all who used it.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought the seeds today, I'm waiting for the mucus to appear so that I can mix it into my DC. I ordered the powder and the leaves too, I couldn't pick those up locally, but i wanted to try them. I will be making a spritz with the leaves and just want to try the powder to see Which I prefer. I boiled one cup of boiling water with 2 tbs of seeds, I added another 1/4 cup of water to the mix and covered it while I wait. I will post my review when I've used it, i hope it works for me like it has for all you ladies.


----------



## blueberryd (Feb 8, 2014)

Just bought mine


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 8, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> I bought the seeds today, I'm waiting for the mucus to appear so that I can mix it into my DC. I ordered the powder and the leaves too, I couldn't pick those up locally, but i wanted to try them. I will be making a spritz with the leaves and just want to try the powder to see Which I prefer. I boiled one cup of boiling water with 2 tbs of seeds, I added another 1/4 cup of water to the mix and covered it while I wait. I will post my review when I've used it, i hope it works for me like it has for all you ladies.



I use the seeds when I make my mask.. I let it soak over night and then blend well in my blender. I never noticed any mucus until I blend the mix together.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 9, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> I use the seeds when I make my mask.. I let it soak over night and then blend well in my blender. I never noticed any mucus until I blend the mix together.



So curiosity got the better of me, I went to see what was going on in the pan I left the seeds soaking in. There wasn't any mucus so, I stuck fingers in and squeezed the seeds, the outer of the seed parted from the core and basically it's the coat of the seed that creates the mucus. I realised what everyone was talking about regarding the blending of the seeds, I decided I didn't want the seeds in my mix, so I separated the mucus from the seeds and then picked out the seeds, it took about 20 minutes, I poured the mucus and what was  left of the juice into a cup and covered. I only had about 1/4 of cup by the time I was finished, I started out with 1 and 1/4 cups.

In the morning it was thicker but still runny so I knew I would have to blend it which is what I was trying to avoid. The mixture was like a whipped texture and creamy in colour, I put it into a plastic conditioner tub and left it, when I came back it was like a caramel colour. 

I mixed it with my treseme naturals and the last of my nexxus humectress (old formula), I added 3 tbs of the fenugreek to my conditioners and mixed them up, I then added conditioners to the rest of the mix in the tub and put that in the fridge, I have 8oz of ready made fenugreek conditioner left, I may add a little oil just for preservation.

I should have taken proper pics but I wasn't thinking, I managed to spoon some out some of the fenugreek mix before I mixed it in with the conditioners, so I caught a pic of that and of what my mix looked like when I had finished. I'm looking forward to trying the powder, it seems like it will be a little less effort.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Feb 9, 2014)

I mixed 1 Tbs. fenugreek seeds and 1 Tbs. flax seeds together and boiled them in 2 cups of water until I got the mucilage I was looking for.  I strained them through a knee hi stocking to get as much mucilage as possible.  I froze the seed containing stocking for use at a future time.  I should have taken pictures, but I was so focused on getting the tangles out of my hair that I didn't think about it.  Anyway,  I applied the mucilage to one side of my hair and I mixed it with V05 Moisture Milk for the other side.  Both ways worked to melt the tangles instantly.

Thanks cocomama for starting this thread.  It was very helpful.


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 9, 2014)

so I think this is my third week trying fenugreek, not consecutively. I froze the remainder of my last batch from about 2 weeks ago and I took it out to thaw this afternoon ( I tried to preserve it in the freezer) and when I let it fall and then I transferred it from a bag into my bottle, I noticed a smell not the normal smell of either maple syrup or curry but a SULFER smell. so I thought to myself is sulfer the reason for so many people having such great effect on their hair. no personally I have yet to see any positive side effects but I'm still going to stick with it for another month. just a thought because sulfer is one of the building blocks of hair. Just sharing my findings.
Edit: I mix coconut oil in with my fenugreek. amazingly its really good it's slicking back my edges! maybe it's the consistency.


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Feb 9, 2014)

This is the same herb that increases breast milk supply?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2014)

BeautyBlvd said:


> This is the same herb that increases breast milk supply?



BeautyBlvd yes it is.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 15, 2014)

When I used the fenugreek last week I the slip was amazing and my hair felt well conditioned. I found the fenugreek smelt like a cross between curry and maple syrup, this was completely masked by the treseme naturals that I mixed it with. When I blow dried my hair, there was not one hair in the attachment comb and I only found one hair on the floor which is a first for me. I really like the fenugreek but I can't wait for my powder and leaves to arrive, I find dealing with the seeds really long winded as I don't blend the seeds only the mucilage. My moisture/protein balance is still out, so I don't know how much the fenugreek did for my moisture levels. 

While I had some time on my hand I decided to make up another batch, I wasn't sure if I had used enough of the fenugreek in the conditioner.  I made more this time round,  I added a few drops of avocado, grapeseed and sunflower oils, I mixed some into the batch of conditioner I made last week and then I put the rest in the fridge, I will mix that up with some more conditioner later today, I'm hoping that the oils and conditioner will preserve the fenugreek,  I've been keeping the mixed up conditioners in the fridge just to be cautious. 

I will keep using it and will be monitoring my hair as I go along, I know it has strenthened my hair but I'm looking out for moisture right now, I will use it weekly and then eventually reduce it to twice a month. I took pics this time, the second one is what the it looked like after I had blended it and the first one is what it looked like when it had settled.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> I went through this entire thread because I was trying to remember why I bought these seeds a couple of days ago. I think that I had read at the time that it was good for added slippage. I was buying slippery elm and marshmallow root as well.
> 
> I think that my routine would be too complicated to add a tea rise or additional step of using a paste and rinsing that out prior to washing and conditioning, so instead, I've decided to try making an oil that I can add to my conditioner or leave in. This will also eliminate me from having to remember in advance to soak my seeds over night.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm try this oil process, it longer than making garlic/coffee oil


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 16, 2014)

Ltown, 
Yesterday, after I shampooed, I put my fenugreek/rosemary oil in my hair, massaged well  and sat under the dryer for 10 minutes. Afterwards, I added some oil into my ORS hair mayonnaise , layering that upon the oil already in my hair, and sat under the dryer for another 20 minutes.   The results were awesome. I don't know if I can give all the credit to the fenugreek or the ORS which I added honey into.  

My plan is to continue to do the fenugreek oil first before adding the deep conditioner, and add oil to my conditioners as well. For me, this is going to be easier than the paste or tea.   Hopefully, I will continue to get good results.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 16, 2014)

This thread has been dead for a while. Just wanted to ask if anyone is still loving their fenugreek. Me, I have used it since February :/ not because I don't like it but because I found applying it a little bit time consuming than I would like but now I think I I figured out an way to make it not as difficult to work with. So when do you use it ? Do you use it before or after your wash?


----------



## juliehp (Jul 21, 2014)

Bump.......


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 22, 2014)

I just started my fenugreek/methi seed and EVCO infusion.  Also, started a bhringraj/maka oil one, as well.  I'll put the jars outside tomorrow morning so they can steep in the summer 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't used this fenugreek mix in a while. I think I will make a paste this weekend.


----------



## Pennefeather (Aug 27, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> This thread has been dead for a while. Just wanted to ask if anyone is still loving their fenugreek. Me, I have used it since February :/ not because I don't like it but because I found applying it a little bit time consuming than I would like but now I think I I figured out an way to make it not as difficult to work with. So when do you use it ? Do you use it before or after your wash?



girlonfire, 

I'm still using my fenugreek/rosemary oil.  I either mix it into my deep conditioner or use it as a hot oil prior to using my deep conditioner.   I use it at least once a month. 

I'm currently researching how I can add more Ayurvedic  herbs to my regimen.  I ordered amla, brahmi, and hibiscus powder.   I'm thinking that I will mix some powders with the fenugreek oil, and then mix this into my deep conditioner, and sit under the dryer for about thirty minutes.


----------



## krissyc39 (Aug 27, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> This thread has been dead for a while. Just wanted to ask if anyone is still loving their fenugreek. Me, I have used it since February :/ not because I don't like it but because I found applying it a little bit time consuming than I would like but now I think I I figured out an way to make it not as difficult to work with. So when do you use it ? Do you use it before or after your wash?



I use fenugreek as a tea rinse that i use in place of water... Works well for me and it was a fairly simple addition to my routine


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2014)

Fenugreek mixed with Garnier fall fight biotin caffeine conditioner makes a really nice soft strong hair deep treatment..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2014)

Lita said:


> Fenugreek mixed with *Garnier fall fight biotin caffeine conditioner* makes a really nice soft strong hair deep treatment..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita 

This product sounds interesting.  I need to look for this.


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> This product sounds interesting.  I need to look for this.



IDareT'sHair Hey..This product gives a nice amount of slip to detangle & it helps with shedding..Can't beat the price either..Lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2014)

@Lita

I will look for this. And use it as a Pre-Rx

Thanks Girlie! I hope you are good.  

Have you looked at J Monique Naturals? You should check that out. Sounds like 'stuff' you would like.


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I will look for this. And use it as a Pre-Rx
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Your Welcome,Target has it on sale a lot..I been eyeing J Monique for some time,I'm going to give her a try..You know I like stuff like that.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 28, 2014)

I infused fenugreek seeds in coconut oil along with a few other herbs. I've only used it twice on wash day as a prepoo so I don't know if it's doing anything yet but I'll assess at the end of the year.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 10, 2014)

I finally got my fenugreek tea bags (its decaffeinated), so I hope it doesn't affect my results...

Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I just started my fenugreek/methi seed and EVCO infusion.  Also, started a bhringraj/maka oil one, as well.  I'll put the jars outside tomorrow morning so they can steep in the summer
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF




I was supposed to refresh the methi seeds and maka powder back in August, but I forgot. The good thing is that both of my oils should be super potent,    The next time I go to the Dollar Tree, I'll look for some cheese cloth.  The coffee filters work.  However, I think cheese cloth will be easier.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 14, 2014)

I did a fenugreek tea rinse on Saturday and my hair is so soft, detangling was a breeze with a little comb out definitely less than I normally see, and I expect to see even less on my next wash day...I'm excited!!!!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 1, 2014)

Started using a fenugreek masque weekly, thanks to this thread. I'm so in love! It melts tangles, gives awesome slip, cleanses, stops itchy scalp, AND strengthens my strands. It's definitely HG from this point forward. One step closer to nailing my regimen!!!

Thanks OP! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## meka72 (Oct 1, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Started using a fenugreek masque weekly, thanks to this thread. I'm so in love! It melts tangles, gives awesome slip, cleanses, stops itchy scalp, AND strengthens my strands. It's definitely HG from this point forward. One step closer to nailing my regimen!!!
> 
> Thanks OP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How do you make your masque? I have every iteration of fenugreek there is but have never been successful with it


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 27, 2014)

When I wash my hair this weekend, I will do a fenugreek mask again. Haven't done one in a while.


----------



## Soratachi (Nov 29, 2014)

I have methi in my sulfur mix.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I forgot to add the oil to my fenugreek  I am doing my first fenugreek treatment tonight. I mixed the batch up yesterday. I made a tea blend first of green tea, chamomile, sage, catnip, rosemary, marshmallow root, burdock root, nettle, rosehip and a little bit of cinnamon. The ph of the tea was 7 but the ph of my fenugreek is 6 which I think is good. I used 3 tbsp of fenugreek and probably 1.5 to 2 cups of tea. I let it sit while I went wig shopping. It was quite thick when I got back to so I added more tea.
> 
> It definitely had good slip but not sure if the ph was high enough for it to absorb into my hair, so I am baggying and hopefully it will work. Since I added a great stimulating tea blend I massaged it well into my scalp.
> 
> I have enough for 3 or 4 more treatments. Next time I will remember to add the oil or mix it with a conditioner. I wanted to try it without the conditioner first. I am hoping this works for me.


 
Is it important to measure ph levels?

Yesterday I boiled my tea concoction of green, black, coffee, and nettle to combat shedding. My first time making a spritz. I just hope my experiment works and doesn't make my hair break off. My ends are soft and supple. I braided my hair up in 10 braids and wigged it yesterday. It was a long straight wig. My boyfriend kept complimenting me saying I should wear my hair like that more often... 

But in any case is that a good concoction or no? To spritz daily or no?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 29, 2014)

I was in the Indian Store just Wednesday and came across the Fenugreek powder, but passed it up. I've been wanting to get it, but before I had found it on my own I asked the store owner about it and he didn't know what I was talking about and pointed out Henna to me. So I took that as a sign on not to buy. I read on the posts here that some women found the seeds in the regular grocery stores and I did see the tea in Sprouts so I'll look into it there rather than online. Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm are teas needed to be purchased online though, right>


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm preparing a fenugreek mask for this weekends wash session. 

I adore fenugreek to the fullest


----------



## Beany (Jun 4, 2015)

Read this whole thread. I have some fenugreek seeds soaking right now. I plan to blend it tomorrow with avocado oil, evoo, and raw honey.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 20, 2015)

Beany said:


> Read this whole thread. I have some fenugreek seeds soaking right now. I plan to blend it tomorrow with avocado oil, evoo, and raw honey.



@Beany  - How did your mix turn out?


----------



## Beany (Jun 20, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> @Beany  - How did your mix turn out?



Too watery. Next time I'll use less water.


----------



## NappyKinks (Jun 21, 2015)

NaturallyAmari Had a fenugreek, flaxseed and marshmallow root detangler/ leave-in concoction that seemed interesting. Unfortunately her shipping was ridonkulous and by the time I decided to take a chance on her products her etsy shop had closed.  I've been contemplating whipping up a batch of my own but I haven't decided what else to put in it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Beautified16 (Jun 21, 2015)

@Beany my mix came out watery as well. I plan to use less next time and hopefully that will make a huge difference


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 26, 2015)

I've had some fenugreek seeds for a couple of weeks (after reading this thread). I crushed some a little and put to soak last night in boiled water. I didn't measure anything. 

I planned to strain the seeds and use the liquid but by this eve, the seeds had swelled and there wasn't much liquid. Instead, I blended the mix, passed it through a sieve, added grapeseed oil and coconut oil and blended again. I added some honey and a little silk amino acid. I also added some rosemary essential oil.

I oiled my hair with grapeseed oil, and applied the mix to my scalp, roots and ends. Wrapped in cling film and a bag and headscarf, I will leave this on for about 90mins or so, and hope I don't have too much trouble washing it out. I'll report back.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jul 3, 2015)

So i have a mix of fenugreek powder, water, and castor oil in my hair.  IT STINKS! i hate the smell of herbal maple syrup, gag. Great curl definition!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 4, 2015)

I didn't enjoy the wash out process. Although it washed out relatively ok, I like hot showers and had to spend too long rinsing and rinsing and rinsing.... I don't regularly use conditioner but I slept with some in overnight, to aid with the rest of the washing out process in the morning.

After rinsing the conditioner, I followed with my usual routine of clay rinse, oil and gel (for a wash and go) and am glad to report that all seeds were removed, successfully.

My hair doesn't feel any different after one treatment and didn't appear to shed less on my following wash. I am not rushing to try it again soon, but I may incorporate the seeds into my diet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2015)

Will be doing Fenugreek Tea Rinses for the next few wash days!

Excellent!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2016)

I miss fenugreek tea rinses. I need to purchase some more to add to my Slippery Elm and Marshmallow Root. I think this mixture would make the perfect slippery prepoo/detangler. I will not be keeping it in because it makes my hair smell to much like curry/maple syrup.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I miss fenugreek tea rinses. I need to purchase some more to add to my Slippery Elm and Marshmallow Root. I think this mixture would make the perfect slippery prepoo/detangler. I will not be keeping it in because it makes my hair smell to much like curry/maple syrup.



I have the fenugreek tea, but have yet to use it. Do I just steep the tea or literally open the tea bag & let as sit overnight? What's the ratio of tea bags to water?
I also have nettle & green tea. Should I brew together with the fenugreek to make a spritz? Only add to DC or other ayurvedic powders? Where do you buy your slippery elm, marshmallow root & Irish moss from?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> I have the fenugreek tea, but have yet to use it. Do I just steep the tea or literally open the tea bag & let as sit overnight? What's the ratio of tea bags to water?
> I also have nettle & green tea. Should I brew together with the fenugreek to make a spritz? Only add to DC or other ayurvedic powders? Where do you buy your slippery elm, marshmallow root & Irish moss from?


I don't get tea bags of the fenugreek. I only purchase the powder and make a tea rinse from it using 2-3 tablespoons of the fenugreek powder mixed in with 2 cups of water and about 4-6 oz of oil like evoo, evco, sesame oil, palm oil, amla, brahmi oil for example. You can use any oil though.

It is best to steep the tea and make it pretty strong for the mucilage. Like I said, I've never used the teabags, so I have no idea if you'll get any degree of mucilage/slipperiness from it. I get my products from http://www.herbco.com/p-546-marshmallow-root-powder.aspx


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I miss fenugreek tea rinses. I need to purchase some more to add to my Slippery Elm and Marshmallow Root. I think this mixture would make the perfect slippery prepoo/detangler. *I will not be keeping it in because it makes my hair smell to much like curry/maple syrup*.


So true! I used fenugreek oil in a rollerset once and it was the best results I ever had, but that smell!!!!


----------



## sarumoki (Dec 5, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I don't get tea bags of the fenugreek. I only purchase the powder and make a tea rinse from it using 2-3 tablespoons of the fenugreek powder mixed in with 2 cups of water and about 4-6 oz of oil like evoo, evco, sesame oil, palm oil, amla, brahmi oil for example. You can use any oil though.
> 
> It is best to steep the tea and make it pretty strong for the mucilage. Like I said, I've never used the teabags, so I have no idea if you'll get any degree of mucilage/slipperiness from it. I get my products from http://www.herbco.com/p-546-marshmallow-root-powder.aspx


Does the powder dissolve in the water/oil or do you have to remove it somehow or steep it in a bag?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

sarumoki said:


> Does the powder dissolve in the water/oil or do you have to remove it somehow or steep it in a bag?


Once it's steeped, I use a knee-hi stocking to strain it, removing the powder. I then use the liquid on my hair and scalp as a rinse. I keep this on for a couple hours with a plastic cap on and wrapped in a towel, then wash as normal. The smell is too much for me to keep it in my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2016)

I finally ordered some fenugreek powder for my tea rinses. I was supposed to have done this already a few months back.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 6, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I finally ordered some fenugreek powder for my tea rinses. I was supposed to have done this already a few months back.




I MUCH prefer the powder. I make a paste with mine and the rinse out is sooooo much easier.


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 6, 2016)

Still using fenugreek powder. Not consistently, but I have great resuslts, every time. I have to force myself to do this regularly.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jul 16, 2017)

Bumpin' because I've just discovered it's awesomeness.
Fenugreek is great for my hi po hair. It has restored elasticity to my hair, it feels much smoother, and it's retaining moisture longer. 

I've been soaking 2tbsp of seeds in 2 cups of distilled water for 24 hrs in the fridge. I also add lavender, rosemary, peppermint to help mask the smell. I spritz my hair and scalp with it.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 17, 2017)

Still using this. Its one of my go-to remedies for shedding, also gives slip moisture and a bit of strength.  Get the powdered form makes mixing so much easier.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 17, 2017)

grownwomanaz said:


> Bumpin' because I've just discovered it's awesomeness.
> Fenugreek is great for my hi po hair. It has restored elasticity to my hair, it feels much smoother, and it's retaining moisture longer.
> 
> I've been soaking 2tbsp of seeds in 2 cups of distilled water for 24 hrs in the fridge. I also add lavender, rosemary, peppermint to help mask the smell. I spritz my hair and scalp with it.





halee_J said:


> Still using this. Its one of my go-to remedies for shedding, also gives slip moisture and a bit of strength.  Get the powdered form makes mixing so much easier.



Oooo! Lovely effects. Hmm!  My powder is just sitting here.

I'm going to try adding fenugreek powder to AVJ (which I use as the "liquid" in the liquid-butter-cream or liquid-leave in-gel or what-have-you method).

Can I ask: How much powder do you think I should add to how much aloe Vera juice? (Any ballpark idea you might have would be fine, as I have no clue )


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jul 17, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I've been using the seeds, 2 tablespoons of the seeds soaked overnight in 2 cups of distilled water. Not sure on the powder. I see this being a staple.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo! Lovely effects. Hmm!  My powder is just sitting here.
> 
> I'm going to try adding fenugreek powder to AVJ (which I use as the "liquid" in the liquid-butter-cream or liquid-leave in-gel or what-have-you method).
> 
> Can I ask: How much powder do you think I should add to how much aloe Vera juice? (Any ballpark idea you might have would be fine, as I have no clue )



Erm, honestly Im really bad at measuring I do things by intuition   I add a little at a time until I have a mixture that's like conditioner...it thickens up like when you use chia seeds...I'd say maybe a tablespoon to a half cup.


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 21, 2017)

Has anyone used the fenugreek seeds/powder for masks to help with thinning hair?  I'm interesting in hearing if anyone had success with it.


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Mar 5, 2019)

Bumping for the 2019!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2019)

I recently purchased APB's Fenugreek DC'er and also another Fenugreek DC'er from another Vendor.

Will Steep a Pot of Fenugreek Tea for Tea Rinses soon.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I recently purchased APB's Fenugreek DC'er and also another Fenugreek DC'er from another Vendor.
> 
> Will Steep a Pot of Fenugreek Tea for Tea Rinses soon.


I need to use up my Fenugreek too @IDareT'sHair. I am already doing rinses so I need to add the fenugreek to my list of herbs I'm currently using. I need to figure out when now.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Has anyone used the fenugreek seeds/powder for masks to help with thinning hair?  I'm interesting in hearing if anyone had success with it.


I can't even help with this question since I don't have thinning hair. I sure hope someone else will chime in and help out since it is a very good question to be answered.


----------



## Keen (Mar 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Has anyone used the fenugreek seeds/powder for masks to help with thinning hair?  I'm interesting in hearing if anyone had success with it.


I don't know if this help improved my thinning hair.  When I started using FG, my thinning hair was already growing back using collagen. This is one of my staple products. I don't wash my hair without it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 6, 2019)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I infused fenugreek seeds in coconut oil along with a few other herbs. I've only used it twice on wash day as a prepoo so I don't know if it's doing anything yet but I'll assess at the end of the year.



Still loving fenugreek since this post in 2014.

I use the powder in my Ayurvedic Balancing treatment every other wash. I use an Herbal tea rinse that has fenugreek seeds in it as well. I mix the powder and the tea rinse together. It's so good and my hair always feel so silky after rinse out.

Currently making some Fenugreek Oil. It should be ready in a month.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2019)

I made a great AVJ and Fenugreek Tea Rinse and an oil for my hair on Sunday past and using the tea on my hair this week. The oil is still brewing in the sun in my window sill for another maybe 3 or 4 days before I will start to use it.


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2019)

Fenugreek oil & adding the powders to my henna mixes has helped with shedding and hair growth..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Apr 4, 2019)

I make a fenugreek spray, I find it to be nourishing and strengthening


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2019)

Bumping


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm loving my fenugreek.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 30, 2019)

NowIAmNappy said:


> I make a fenugreek spray, I find it to be nourishing and strengthening



I like this simple recipe. 



mzteaze said:


> I'm loving my fenugreek.


 @mzteaze , how are you employing fenugreek and what are the results you are getting, please?


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 30, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> I like this simple recipe.
> 
> @mzteaze , how are you employing fenugreek and what are the results you are getting, please?



I'm currently doing hydrated fenugreek, aloe vera and bhringraj masks on my scalp at least once a month.  I've also added hydrated fenugreek to my rice water mixture and spray that on my hair /scalp with each wash day.

So far, after MONTHS of working on hair growth at my crown, I finally got baby hairs.  I think fenugreek helped that as it was one of the few things I've added in the last 2-3 months.

Here's the method I use for hydrated fenugreek.  It leaves absolutely zero residue.  The con is the process takes time BUT you can easily make a big batch and freeze leftovers.

ETA :  the video is in Italian, so please turn on your closed caption for the English translation.  She's a bit long winded BUT thoroughly explains how to do this.


----------



## Chicoro (May 1, 2019)

@mzteaze thank you for taking the time to write your detailed process. I did not expect a video in Italian. I watched it! Thank you for the video link.

Congratulations on your progress in your crown area! That must feel great to have success!


----------



## water_n_oil (May 2, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm currently doing hydrated fenugreek, aloe vera and bhringraj masks on my scalp at least once a month.  I've also added hydrated fenugreek to my rice water mixture and spray that on my hair /scalp with each wash day.
> 
> So far, after MONTHS of working on hair growth at my crown, I finally got baby hairs.  I think fenugreek helped that as it was one of the few things I've added in the last 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


This looks really good. Thanks for sharing. I have seeds vs the powder. May try grinding them first.


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2019)

I finally got round to grinding up some fenugreek seeds. I wanted to try the preparation posted in the above vid but I didn't have any fenugreek powder. Upon mixing, I could see the mucilage begin to form but I also noticed that some grains were not 'melting away' as I rubbed it into my skin. 

This morning (after leaving, mixing and leaving for 12hrs) I could see that the husk from the seeds wasn't going to dissolve so I squeezed the mix through a muslin cloth and I'm glad I did.

I would've been fighting with this husk all in my hair
There was so much slip. After shampooing, I applied just the fenugreek on my scalp, and mixed some up with Camille Rose Coconut Water Penetrating Treatment for my hair. I wanted to leave in on for 1 hr, but it's been on all day. I'll report back once my hair is washed and dry. Here's a pic after I finished applying the mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2019)

@GGsKin 

Very Good Review!


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 6, 2019)

I know it has slip but is fenugreek considered more like a moisture or strengthening/protein treatment? 

Next hair products haul I’m definitely planning to purchase fenugreek powder? I have the seeds but didn’t like the smell when using as a leave in spray so I want to try as a strengthening mask on wash day before deep conditioning


----------



## GGsKin (May 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> I know it has slip but is fenugreek considered more like a moisture or strengthening/protein treatment?
> 
> Next hair products haul I’m definitely planning to purchase fenugreek powder? I have the seeds but didn’t like the smell when using as a leave in spray so I want to try as a strengthening mask on wash day before deep conditioning



For me, as a treatment it was definitely moisturising. My hair felt very smooth when it came to rinsing it out. Once dry, my hair (including naked shed hair) was very soft.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm currently doing hydrated fenugreek, aloe vera and bhringraj masks on my scalp at least once a month.  I've also added hydrated fenugreek to my rice water mixture and spray that on my hair /scalp with each wash day.
> 
> So far, after MONTHS of working on hair growth at my crown, I finally got baby hairs.  I think fenugreek helped that as it was one of the few things I've added in the last 2-3 months.
> 
> ...



This video stepped my Fenugreek game up by 1000%. Now it just melts into my strands and make them obey. LOL Love this technique.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 7, 2019)

For my hair:

The powder is best for the conditioning process.

The seeds are best for steeping. (Oils and teas)

It has been much easier to work with when I keep that in mind.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 7, 2019)

@GGsKin and @ElevatedEnergy 
Thanks for the feedback! I wasn’t a fan of steeping the seeds but I will definitely be purchasing the powder for a moisturizing hair mask.


----------



## Keen (May 7, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> I finally got round to grinding up some fenugreek seeds. I wanted to try the preparation posted in the above vid but I didn't have any fenugreek powder. Upon mixing, I could see the mucilage begin to form but I also noticed that some grains were not 'melting away' as I rubbed it into my skin.
> 
> This morning (after leaving, mixing and leaving for 12hrs) I could see that the husk from the seeds wasn't going to dissolve so I squeezed the mix through a muslin cloth and I'm glad I did.View attachment 446497
> 
> ...


This is how I use mine. It is time consuming but my hair loves it. I add it to my hena gloss. I also make tea and put it on my spray bottle.


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 7, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm currently doing hydrated fenugreek, aloe vera and bhringraj masks on my scalp at least once a month.  I've also added hydrated fenugreek to my rice water mixture and spray that on my hair /scalp with each wash day.
> 
> So far, after MONTHS of working on hair growth at my crown, I finally got baby hairs.  I think fenugreek helped that as it was one of the few things I've added in the last 2-3 months.
> 
> ...




When you say hydrated fenugreek, bhringraj, and aloe Vera, are they all in powder form and what ratio? Do you mix all the powders together before hydrating/adding liquid? Or do you hydrate the fenugreek then add that to the other powders?

i did an amla + bhringraj prepoo gloss for ~1 hour and I loved it. Definitely going to be a staple in my routine when I have time. I would like to add fenugreek so I can get all the benefits but no smell after washing/conditioning. Aloe my hair loves aloe vera powder - I always add it to my henna masks etc.


----------



## mzteaze (May 7, 2019)

SunkissedLife said:


> When you say hydrated fenugreek, bhringraj, and aloe Vera, are they all in powder form and what ratio? Do you mix all the powders together before hydrating/adding liquid? Or do you hydrate the fenugreek then add that to the other powders?
> 
> i did an amla + bhringraj prepoo gloss for ~1 hour and I loved it. Definitely going to be a staple in my routine when I have time. I would like to add fenugreek so I can get all the benefits but no smell after washing/conditioning. Aloe my hair loves aloe vera powder - I always add it to my henna masks etc.



When I say "hydrated" fenugreek, I mean I hydrate powdered fenugreek over a 12 hour period just like demonstrated in the video I linked.  Normally, I made 1-2 batches and freeze them in cute silicone molds for single use.  

When its time to make the mask, I defrost a fenugreek bar and mix with aloe vera gel (buy by the gallon, it's cheaper) and bhringraj powder.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2019)

Aggie said:


> I made a great AVJ and Fenugreek Tea Rinse and an oil for my hair on Sunday past and using the tea on my hair this week. The oil is still brewing in the sun in my window sill for another maybe 3 or 4 days before I will start to use it.


Well I finally strained my fenugreek oil today that was infusing for 5 weeks. It is pretty green and potent from the aloe and moringa powders in it. The Fenugreek is really strong too. I already added some essential oils to it to mask the fenugreek scent. Don't want to walk around smelling like curry or maple syrup .


----------



## water_n_oil (May 7, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Well I finally strained my fenugreek oil today so it was infusing for 5 weeks. It is pretty green and potent from the aloe and moringa powders in it. The Fenugreek is really strong too. I already added some essential oils to it to mask the fenugreek scent. Don't want to walk around smelling like curry or maple syrup .


To me it goes in between smelling like maple syrup and celery. My hair still smells like celery 3 days later lol. Overpowered everything else I used on wash day.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> To me it goes in between smelling like maple syrup and celery. My hair still smells like celery 3 days later lol. Overpowered everything else I used on wash day.


I've never even heard anyone say it left a celery scent on them. That's funny .


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2019)

Used my diy Fenugreek Tea Rinse and oil on my hair scalp and hair tonight. I finished the tea and have to make another batch this coming weekend.

The seeds from the first batch, I think I will make a hydrating fenugreek mask for my hair and scalp a little later. 

The seeds are in the freezer right now but maybe I'll start to make the mask by this coming Friday.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2019)

Used some of my diy Fenugreeek oil on scalp and I used up a bottle of IN Aloe & Hibiscus Leave-in tonight as my cream moisturizer for tonight. 

No backups left of the latter and probably not a repurchase either. I liked it but don't actually NEED it.


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2019)

I also made some hydrated fenugreek mask tonight from the same seeds I used to make my Fenugreek Tea Rinse. 

I had the seeds in the freezer to make certain they won't spoil on me. I should be able to freeze the mask maybe tomorrow night and use it up mixed with other herbs and deep conditioners as needed.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

I just made some more Fenugreek Tea Rinse using AVJ and water in a 1:1 ratio. I will let it sit overnight to allow it to release it's goodness before using.

Tomorrow I will be adding some essential oils, vitamin C and MSM to it once I've strained it and transferring it to my spray bottle. I usually saturate my scalp and hair with it about 3 days a week. I really love this rinse so much.

ETA:
I keep it in the fridge to avoid spoiling.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 4, 2019)

I hydrated my fenugreek.  The slip is amazing. It’s sitting on its final hydration after using my stick blender to cream it together.  

I’ll use it like this always.  Adding it to my clay mixes, Ayurvedic mixes , henna/cassia and steaming with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I hydrated with fenugreek*.  *Adding it to my clay mixes*, Ayurvedic mixes , henna/cassia and steaming with it.


@shawnyblazes
This would be a really good way to use up my Fenugreek Powder  

Especially since I've been using Clay's recently.
This never occurred to me!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> This would be a really good way to use up my Fenugreek Powder
> 
> Especially since I've been using Clay's recently.
> This never occurred to me!



Slip for days. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 7, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> When I say "hydrated" fenugreek, I mean I hydrate powdered fenugreek over a 12 hour period just like demonstrated in the video I linked.  Normally, I made 1-2 batches and freeze them in cute silicone molds for single use.
> 
> When its time to make the mask, I defrost a fenugreek bar and mix with aloe vera gel (buy by the gallon, it's cheaper) and bhringraj powder.



Do you find that the fenugreek powder dissolves when making the hydrated fenugreek? Looking to try it out but don't want to bother with straining.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2019)

Almost out of my Fenugreek rinse so I made another batch and left it in the fridge for a few days releasing it's goodness to spray my hair and scalp with once my current batch runs out.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2019)

Also I just put some Fenugreek seeds in Coconut oil and Bhringaraj Oil to infuse for 3-4 weeks in my window sill this afternoon. I have a little bit of oil that I'm using now but will need to use the new oil in short order.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 16, 2019)

Steaming in my fenugreek mask.   Delightful.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Also I just put some Fenugreek seeds in Coconut oil and Bhringaraj Oil to infuse for 3-4 weeks in my window sill this afternoon. I have a little bit of oil that I'm using now but will need to use the new oil in short order.


Just checked my oil in my window sill and its now a very dark green. I presume from the Moringa and aloe powders that I added to it. It has about 10-12 more days to diffuse. I can't wait to use this one.


----------



## snoop (Aug 4, 2019)

For those that have been using the hydrated fenugreek, do you follow il with a DC?


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 4, 2019)

snoop said:


> For those that have been using the hydrated fenugreek, do you follow il with a DC?



I do. I recall the first time I used it, my hair felt so good and soft that I almost didn't want to, but I did anyway lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 4, 2019)

snoop said:


> For those that have been using the hydrated fenugreek, do you follow il with a DC?


Yes. Don’t let it fool you , lol


----------



## snoop (Aug 4, 2019)

@GGsKin and @shawnyblazes Thank you!


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 4, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Do you find that the fenugreek powder dissolves when making the hydrated fenugreek? Looking to try it out but don't want to bother with straining.



Yes, if you follow the hydrated technique, you do NOT need to strain it before using.  There is no residue or little balls  at all.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 4, 2019)

I made a fresh batch of fenugreek last night.  Made a mask for my hair today.

My crown thinning has filled in enough that the area is roughly the size of nickel.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> I'm currently doing hydrated fenugreek, aloe vera and bhringraj masks on my scalp at least once a month.  I've also added hydrated fenugreek to my rice water mixture and spray that on my hair /scalp with each wash day.
> 
> So far, after MONTHS of working on hair growth at my crown, I finally got baby hairs.  I think fenugreek helped that as it was one of the few things I've added in the last 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


I’ve been lurking for a minute, reading the previous posts. I knew about it assisting with lactation because I recall my mother using it for my siblings and smelling very much like maple syrup. In a good way 
This video answered a question I had and I thought I saw something else in the same vein as what she said. So since I’m 4.5 months pregnant, I’ll just put a pin in this and wait until I’m in the clear to use this. .....but I may also need to offload a Natures Ego scalp serum if neither my sis nor mom are interested. If I do, I’ll post here first. 
I’ll keep reading and living vicariously through y’all for now!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 5, 2019)

Going to hydrate some fenugreek  today after work


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 5, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Yes, if you follow the hydrated technique, you do NOT need to strain it before using.  There is no residue or little balls  at all.



Thank you!

So I ended up making this. My mix did have some small balls in it that I couldnt get out with my fork or immersion blender. Not sure what I did wrong, maybe too much fenugreek powder, not enough water? It did feel really nice and slippery on my fingers though.

I havent used it on my hair since I had braids and wouldnt be able to rinse out the clumps. Ended up freezing it for later.


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 7, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So I ended up making this. My mix did have some small balls in it that I couldnt get out with my fork or immersion blender. Not sure what I did wrong, maybe too much fenugreek powder, not enough water? It did feel really nice and slippery on my fingers though.
> 
> I havent used it on my hair since I had braids and wouldnt be able to rinse out the clumps. Ended up freezing it for later.



Did you allow it sit for 8-12 hours?

I made some this weekend.  Used 2 tablespoons fenugreek to about 2-2.5 cups of water.  The water was slowly mixed in over the course of 8 + hours.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 7, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Did you allow it sit for 8-12 hours?
> 
> I made some this weekend.  Used 2 tablespoons fenugreek to about 2-2.5 cups of water.  The water was slowly mixed in over the course of 8 + hours.



Yes I allowed it to sit.  I mixed mine in slowly over about 20 mins then let sit for 8 hours. Did you add water periodically over the 8 hour period?


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 9, 2019)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Yes I allowed it to sit.  I mixed mine in slowly over about 20 mins then let sit for 8 hours. Did you add water periodically over the 8 hour period?



Yes.  I add very little water during the early stage.  The bulk of the water is added between hours 1-6.  Adding too much water early on discourages the full mucus release which breaks down those "balls".


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 9, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Yes.  I add very little water during the early stage.  The bulk of the water is added between hours 1-6.  Adding too much water early on discourages the full mucus release which breaks down those "balls".


Ahhh ill try it out that way. Thanks!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 24, 2019)

So I did my first pure DIY Fenugreek pre-poo paste. The past few months I've been making a rinse of fenugreek and rice water but one day I accidentally added more fenugreek than rice (my recipe was typically more rice than fenugreek) and my hair seemed to love it and my scalp begin clearing up even more with the extra fenugreek. So I suspected that fenugreek alone might serve my hair better.

It did. The slip was amazing, and my hair was extremely hydrated throughout the wash day. And I still have enough left over to freeze and use for my next wash day! The only downside is that the seeds don't blend completely (to be fair I have a cheap blender) so when I run out of the seeds I will most likely switch to the powder. However I have so much of the seed that that will be awhile (which I don't mind as the fenugreek seed plus AVJ combo is cheaper on my wallet than a bunch of store bought products). I think I'll be playing with the recipe a bit more to allow for a smoother paste. I did 2 tbsps of fenugreek seeds with 1 cup of AVJ. I think after I use up the paste I made today I'll try 1 tbsp with 1 cup of AVJ.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 6, 2019)

For the month of December, I will use a fenugreek mask weekly.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 6, 2019)

I just bought a big bag of fenugreek..guess I need to scan this thread to make use of it. Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2019)

Picked Up:
Soultanicals "new" Fenugreek DC'er (for BF)


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 11, 2019)

On Saturday, I prepood with my coffee and fenugreek oil for a few hours.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2019)

I'll hydrate some fenugreek soon to use in my next batch of henna. Hopefully Sunday and freeze it.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 11, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'll hydrate some fenugreek soon to use in my next batch of henna. Hopefully Sunday and freeze it.



Do you like mixing henna with fenugreek?  I was considering it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 12, 2019)

mzteaze said:


> Do you like mixing henna with fenugreek?  I was considering it.



 I like mixing henna with other ayurvedic herbs. I never have just henna in my mix.  It usually always has amla, brahmi,  fenugreek/methi.  @mzteaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2019)

My x2 Jars of Soultanicals Fenugreek DC'er (BF Purchase) came last week.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'll hydrate some fenugreek soon to *use in my next batch of henna*. Hopefully Sunday and freeze it.



I just started doing this,  it's good  adds moisture and easier rinse out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2019)

halee_J said:


> *I just started doing this,  it's good  adds moisture and easier rinse out.*


@halee_J 
Good to see you back Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2019)

Bought a Fenugreek Pre-Poo to try by Nature's Little Secret (new Vendor for me).


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 27, 2019)

excellent thread!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @halee_J
> Good to see you back Sis.


Awww thank you T


----------



## LonDone (Dec 30, 2019)

halee_J said:


> I just started doing this,  it's good  adds moisture and easier rinse out.





@halee_J  


I hope the sentiment is clear lolololololololol - you've been MISSED!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2019)

LonDone said:


> @halee_J
> 
> 
> I hope the sentiment is clear lolololololololol - you've been MISSED!



You are so sweet! I missed you guys too


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 5, 2020)

Does anyone sit under the dryer w/ their fenugreek mixes?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 23, 2020)

I'll start to hydrate some fenugreek tomorrow for Saturdays wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 23, 2020)

@Amerie123  I dont sit under the dryer but I do steam it in under my steamer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 25, 2020)

Hydrating my Fenugreek using my kitchen aid mixer today.  
I’ll see if it’s easier than me using my hand whisk


----------



## halee_J (Jan 25, 2020)

Lately I've been blending soaked seeds and straining with a nylon. Im enojying the smoother texture and how nicely it thickens up my henna and diy DC. No drips!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2020)

@Bette Davis Eyes
I used NLS's Fenugreek Pre-Poo.  I like it. 

I pulled it out to see if I was gone cut my losses and let this Line go completely.  You know I never dig into "new" stuff this quickly.

Still on the Fence with that decision.  So far, so good with the Pre-Poo


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2020)

*Today I used:*

-Design Essentials Milk & Honey Neutralizing Shampoo
-Design Essentials Milk & Honey 6 in 1 Reconstructor
-Amika Triple Rx Mask (protein treatment)
-Amika Nourishing Mask (moisturizing mask)
-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
*-Fenugreek Tea Rinse on Scalp as my growth aid*
-Braided in 3 big plaits to style under wigs as my protective style for the week.


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 10, 2020)

Fenugreek is new to me, I found a YouTube video of a how to make it into a mask and now I'm hooked.  I was able to finger detangle my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

@jamaica68

Thank you for the Video.  I think I have some Fenugreek Powder?  I will have to try this recipe.


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 11, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jamaica68
> 
> Thank you for the Video.  I think I have some Fenugreek Powder?  I will have to try this recipe.



You're welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

jamaica68 said:


> *You're welcome.*


@jamaica68 
Much appreciated Sis.

It looked quick and easy and not too time consuming.  Lemme find that Fenugreek Powder. 

This way, I can use it up.


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 11, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jamaica68
> Much appreciated Sis.
> 
> It looked quick and easy and not too time consuming.  Lemme find that Fenugreek Powder.
> ...



I was amazed at how 1/4 cup of the powder made so much.  I plan to use it every two weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

@jamaica68
So, do you follow the recipe to a "T" or did you tweak it somewhat?


----------



## waff (Feb 12, 2020)

I heard that this herb helps with dandruff due to it's anti fungal properties, and I am always in the hunt for anything that will help my SD. I bought the seeds few days ago online, and I soaked couple table spoons in water mixed with aloe vera gel last night. Today, I used the liquid from this mixture as a scalp treatment. I have not rinsed it yet and I am hoping my scalp gets the hydration and the benefits it needs to stay happy.


----------



## waff (Feb 12, 2020)

Can someone guide me to how the fenugreek tea rinse is prepared? Is it simply boiling the seeds in water?


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 12, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jamaica68
> So, do you follow the recipe to a "T" or did you tweak it somewhat?



I followed it to a "T'


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 12, 2020)

waff said:


> Can someone guide me to how the fenugreek tea rinse is prepared? Is it simply boiling the seeds in water?


----------



## waff (Feb 12, 2020)

jamaica68 said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Prisangela (Feb 12, 2020)

waff said:


> Can someone guide me to how the fenugreek tea rinse is prepared? Is it simply boiling the seeds in water?


add boiled water to the seeds and let it sit at least 30 mins before straining


----------



## snoop (Feb 13, 2020)

Prisangela said:


> add boiled water to the seeds and let it sit at least 30 mins before straining



You can also reuse the seeds to make a paste.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2020)

I just use the Tea Bags


----------



## phyl73 (Feb 15, 2020)

I've been using fenugreek spritz since January.  Pretty much everywhere I go, people always say, "I smell pancakes or syrup ."  I always laugh and tell them it's me.  I have had great growth and minimal shedding, I lost so much hair for a few months because of anemia, since I've been using this.  I am currently in crocheted twists, since January 4th, and had to have the front done again this past weekend due to the growth.  I will wear this style until April and will post photos of the amount of growth I received once I take the style down.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 24, 2020)

waff said:


> Thank you


Let us know the results when you can


----------



## waff (Feb 24, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> Let us know the results when you can


I did not repeat the treatment enough times to point noticeable results. I want to stay consistent with it for couple weeks and I will try my best to report back  My scalp felt a bit itchy the day after, but I can't attribute that totally to the fenugreek mixture as of yet.


----------



## waff (Feb 28, 2020)

I did the treatment yesterday and no itchiness in sight! My scalp feels very nice and hydrated, so fenugreek definitely helped with that. I used the water solution of soaking the seeds and adding some aloe gel to the mixture. I will continue doing this treatment for couple weeks and I will report back if I notice any major changes. The smell did not linger thankfully , I shampooed twice and my hair smells like my DC and leave in products.
My scalp seems very happy (finally), and I have not gotten any SD flare ups in months. The consistent oil treatments with the addition of this mixture is helping keep my scalp hydrated and happy. All the medicated drying shampoos do not even come close. It's amazing.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 28, 2020)

jamaica68 said:


> Fenugreek is new to me, I found a YouTube video of a how to make it into a mask and now I'm hooked.  I was able to finger detangle my hair


 @snoop


----------



## snoop (Feb 29, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @snoop



I have been following her.  She has great videos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2020)

Liquid Gold also has a Fenugreek & Amla DC'er.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 4, 2020)

I made some fenugreek paste two weeks ago. I'll have to use it this weekend before it goes bad.

I plan on using it in some henna.  If theres any left over after its mixed ill freeze it.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 14, 2020)

I made a tea like on the video. I sprayed it on my scalp 3x in the last week and a half. I did some finger detangling just now and noticed no decrease in shedding, sadly. I might try a paste, but I don't have a blender that could make a smooth paste that wouldn't result in it being hard to rinse out.


----------



## snoop (Mar 14, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> I made a tea like on the video. I sprayed it on my scalp 3x in the last week and a half. I did some finger detangling just now and noticed no decrease in shedding, sadly. I might try a paste, but I don't have a blender that could make a smooth paste that wouldn't result in it being hard to rinse out.



You don't need a blender.  You should be able to make it by hand.


----------



## snoop (Mar 14, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I'm currently doing hydrated fenugreek, aloe vera and bhringraj masks on my scalp at least once a month.  I've also added hydrated fenugreek to my rice water mixture and spray that on my hair /scalp with each wash day.
> 
> So far, after MONTHS of working on hair growth at my crown, I finally got baby hairs.  I think fenugreek helped that as it was one of the few things I've added in the last 2-3 months.
> 
> ...



@nyeredzi Use the video in this post.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 14, 2020)

snoop said:


> You don't need a blender.  You should be able to make it by hand.


I probably need something I don't have though, right? Like a pestle? Oh I see. I have to find the powder somewhere. I currently have the seeds.


----------



## snoop (Mar 14, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> I probably need something I don't have though, right? Like a pestle? Oh I see. I have to find the powder somewhere. I currently have the seeds.



I've used the seeds after making the tea, but I have a stick blender specially for mixing hair stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2020)

I managed to snatch up a b/up of ST'icals Fenugreek DC'er during the Sale today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2020)

Tonight Using:
Nature's Little Secret Fenugreek Detangling Pre-Poo


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Mar 27, 2020)

Yall I made this fenugreek deep conditioner and the slip is out of this world!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2020)

Using Nature's Little Secret Fenugreek Detangling Pre-Poo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 3, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using Nature's Little Secret Fenugreek Detangling Pre-Poo


I second this.


----------



## nyeredzi (Apr 18, 2020)

snoop said:


> @nyeredzi Use the video in this post.


I got the powder, but I see this video still requires something I don't have, which is a hand blender.

Have any of you guys made it without a blender? ...

Oh, I see this person does not:

I'm a little nervous, though, about lumps getting stuck in my hair and being hard to rinse out. I'm going to skip it this week as well while I think about what to do.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Apr 19, 2020)

I tried the recipe (with the Italian lady) last Thursday and applied it  the next day. I had no problems rinsing it out or anything. I have a hand blender but didn’t use it for the recipe. 


nyeredzi said:


> I got the powder, but I see this video still requires something I don't have, which is a hand blender.
> 
> Have any of you guys made it without a blender? ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 11, 2020)

Going to make some fenugreek paste tonight.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 31, 2020)

Might want to  peruse up in here @ellegantelle 

Ive seen a few deep conditioners with shea butter and fenugreek as ingredients.


----------



## ellegantelle (May 31, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Might want to  peruse up in here @ellegantelle
> 
> Ive seen a few deep conditioners with shea butter and fenugreek as ingredients.


Thank you! I’m looking mainly for something I can use as a grease or a balm...

Does anyone mix fenugreek with other products to use on their scalp (without washing it out). Or is it strictly for DC and oils?

I mixed mine with some carols daughter mimosa hair honey to use on my scalp for hair growth . But I’m not sure if I’m using it properly.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jun 5, 2020)

Made a hydrated fenugreek and coconut milk mask. It was amazing, my hair felt strong and moisturized


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2020)

Bumping


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 3, 2020)

Man...for some dumb reason I fell off the fenugreek bandwagon. But now I'm back and my hair is super happy. Right now I'm using the powder and mixing it in with my pre-poos (which are mainly various DC's I'm trying to use up as I attempt to find a staple product).  I've been eyeing the Nature's Ego Deep Conditioner as I would like to get away from the DIY stuff so I don't fall off of my regimen.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jul 4, 2020)

I tried first the spray a few times and noticed no difference. I then tried the goop made from the powder as a treatment 3 times. I didn't notice any reduction in shedding. I did notice greater elasticity in my hair after the treatments, so I could imagine it decreasing breakage. But I don't like making it or the goopiness of it, so I don't think I'll be using it again.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't know if any of you ladies have seen this, but apparently there is a cold-pressed fenugreek carrier oil

Eden's Garden Fenugreek Oil

It's kind of pricey $13 for 4 oz, but it might be something to look into for those of us who don't want to really mess with DIY (like me in my last post ). I'll probably check this out later myself once I get through more of my fenugreek powder I just bought (trying to not be wasteful with products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2020)

@emgem77 
Look Here!


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 12, 2020)

Neomorph said:


> I don't know if any of you ladies have seen this, but apparently there is a cold-pressed fenugreek carrier oil
> 
> Eden's Garden Fenugreek Oil
> 
> It's kind of pricey $13 for 4 oz, but it might be something to look into for those of us who don't want to really mess with DIY (like me in my last post ). I'll probably check this out later myself once I get through more of my fenugreek powder I just bought (trying to not be wasteful with products).


They do small sales sometimes. Very nice oils. I was using the tamanu oil for a bit.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 13, 2020)

Chebe  USA  aka Uhuru Naturals has a wonderful creamy fenugreek oil


https://www.etsy.com/listing/756107...earch_query=fenugreek&ref=shop_items_search_2


----------



## Keen (Aug 13, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Chebe  USA  aka Uhuru Naturals has a wonderful creamy fenugreek oil
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/756107...earch_query=fenugreek&ref=shop_items_search_2



I put Fenugreek on everything (leave in, conditioner, fermented oil, my spray bottle...). Is chebe different than fenugreek?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 13, 2020)

Keen said:


> I put Fenugreek on everything (leave in, conditioner, fermented oil, my spray bottle...). Is chebe different than fenugreek?



the name of the company is Chebe but yes.  Chebe powder is different than fenugreek.  It’s a thread around here somewhere.


----------



## Keen (Aug 13, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> the name of the company is Chebe but yes.  Chebe powder is different than fenugreek.  It’s a thread around here somewhere.


I remember that thread.  I was just wondering if maybe I missed something.  Last time I looked into chebe, I felt like it was not accessible.  It seem to be now.  Maybe, I’ll look into it again.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 13, 2020)

Keen said:


> I remember that thread.  I was just wondering if maybe I missed something.  Last time I looked into chebe, I felt like it was not accessible.  It seem to be now.  Maybe, I’ll look into it again.


It’s good.  I can’t use it the traditional way unless I’m wiggin it because it’s messy.  In other products and creams it’s nice @Keen


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 26, 2020)

I think fenugreek works well for me.  I'm trying a 6 or 12 week serious trial with consistent use to see what kind of results I can get.


----------



## Mapleoats (Oct 27, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I think fenugreek works well for me.  I'm trying a 6 or 12 week serious trial with consistent use to see what kind of results I can get.


Let us know how it goes


----------



## beloved1bx (Oct 27, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> I think fenugreek works well for me.  I'm trying a 6 or 12 week serious trial with consistent use to see what kind of results I can get.


how do you plan on using the fenugreek?


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 27, 2020)

beloved1bx said:


> how do you plan on using the fenugreek?



Once a week I make a mask out of amla powder, hydrated fenugreek and aloe vera gel.  I pre-poo with it for about an hour then shampoo.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 28, 2020)

So, I'm currently 3 weeks into 6 weeks of planned hair treatments.  Every week I'm applying the amla, fenugreek and aloe vera gel.  So far my curls are popping more than it has in a long while.  My ends seem to need another dusting so I may dust again soon.  My scalp is itchy so I hope it's all about stimulation of the follicles.

I need to get back to taking pictures to track my progress.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 17, 2020)

So I'm almost at the end of my first 6 week journey.  I have activity at my crown with hairs growing in.  So regular weekly use of fenugreek and amla is definitely helping.  Again, consistent habits help just as much as the product.

Will extend this out for an another 6 week trial.


----------



## Lita (Nov 17, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> So I'm almost at the end of my first 6 week journey.  I have activity at my crown with hairs growing in.  So regular weekly use of fenugreek and amla is definitely helping.  Again, consistent habits help just as much as the product.
> 
> Will extend this out for an another 6 week trial.



@mzteaze Thats fantastic!! Fenugreek is incredible,glad it’s working for you 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2020)

mzteaze said:


> *So I'm almost at the end of my first 6 week journey.  I have activity at my crown with hairs growing in.  So regular weekly use of fenugreek and amla is definitely helping.  Again, consistent habits help just as much as the product.
> 
> Will extend this out for an another 6 week trial.*


*@*mzteaze 

Way to GROW!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 6, 2021)

Im thinking about mixing some ambunu with fenugreek.


----------

